# GT-Team beim Winterpokal ?



## GTdanni (13. November 2005)

Hey Leute, fahrt ihr eigentlich auch mit euren Schei$ GT`s oder bastelt ihr nur dran rum um den Schrott am laufen zu halten?   

Jemand Lust auf nen GTeam? (klingt doch ganz gut "GTeam")

Natürlich sollte ein Großteil der Km auch auf GT`s gefahren werden. 
(Natürlich nicht alle, ich werde sicher jetzt im Winter auch mal das Diamant benutzen) 

Cu Danni


----------



## oldman (13. November 2005)

moin,
wäre dabei.
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (14. November 2005)

Also mit 2 Leuten meld ich kein Team an.   

Sind wir echt die einzigen die mit den ollen Gurken fahren? 


Cu Danni


----------



## zwinki86 (14. November 2005)

würde auch mit machen...fahr zwar nicht so viel jeden tag aber bissel schon...


----------



## GTdanni (14. November 2005)

OK. Dann meld ich jetzt das GTeam an. 

Cu Danni


----------



## GTdanni (14. November 2005)

So und nun aber schnell anmelden und eintragen.   

Platz 126 klingt ja nicht so toll, wenigstens unter die Top 100 sollten wir kommen.   


Cu Danni

P.S. Eintragsschluss ist der 20.11.


----------



## oldman (15. November 2005)

naja, jetzt sind wir erst mal auf Platz 111....
lass uns mal unter die ersten 100 kommen, waere ja schon eine Leistung, vor allem bei den alten Bikes die wir fahren   
oldman


----------



## versus (15. November 2005)

servus,

mag sein, dass ich eine dumme frage stelle, aber worum gehts denn eigentlich   
sollte ich beim stichwort "winterpokal" schon direkt wissen was wann wo geboten wird ???
klärt mich mal auf, denn ich fahre meine von danni so nett beschriebenen gts auch...

so long, versus


----------



## versus (15. November 2005)

okay jetzt habe auch kapiert um was es geht...   
bin dabei und werde gleich mal versuchen ob ich die nächste hürde (den eintrag) auch noch meistere.
@oldman - dann fahren wir ja quasi schon vor dem nächdsten treffen wieder zusammen


----------



## versus (15. November 2005)

sooo... jetzt muss mich der danni nur noch freischalten, dann kommen schon direkt sensationelle 18 punkte auf unser konto   
wenn es gut läuft, dann gibt es ab heute abend noch nen eintrag

bis dahin, versus


----------



## GT-Oldschool (15. November 2005)

Hi!

Könnt Ihr noch einen GT-Treter gebrauchen?
Habe zwar erst wenige Punkte, gebe mir aber Mühe! 

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (15. November 2005)

So, bin von Arbeit gekommen und gleich auf den Boden um 90min auf dem Ergometer zu leiern. 

Ohne die Musik von Van Halen hätt ich das nicht durchgestanden, da lieber 3 Stunden auf der Straße fahren aber bei dem Wetter heute unmöglich. 

@ Oldschooler. Meld dich an   Wir brauchen jeden Punkt. 

 Cu Danni


----------



## zwinki86 (15. November 2005)

hey sind sogar schon unter den top 100...immer schön weiterfahren...


----------



## GTdanni (15. November 2005)

Prima, aber denkt dran der WP endet erst Ende März. 
Wir brauchen also noch nen langen Atem, also schön langsam anfangen. 

 Am Donnerstag wollte ich eigentlich ein paar Orte weiter zum Radhändler fahren und etwas schwätzen, leider ist mir bewusst geworden das ich für dieses Einsatzgebiet garkein passendes Rad hab.  (Und ich hab über 10)

Es müsste Licht, Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger und alsowas haben, eben ein Tourenrad oder sowas. 

Zur Not muss ich halt mit nem Klapprad los, das hat wenigstens Licht und Schutzbleche. 


Cu Danni


----------



## kingmoe (15. November 2005)

Ich werde noch zu euch stoßen, geht aber erst ab nächster Woche. Bin zwar kein Kilometerfresser, aber wenn jeder Punkt zählt, könnt ihr mich ja evtl. trotzdem gebrauchen?!
Bis denne  

EDIT: Ups, zu spät, habe jetzt erst gesehen, dass höchstens 5 Fahrer pro Team erlaubt sind. Na dann haltet mal die alten zwei Buchstaben hoch


----------



## GTdanni (16. November 2005)

Hallo Moe. 

Wer sagt denn das wir nur ein Team bilden können, du kannst doch ein zweites gründen. Es wird doch noch mehr GTler geben die auch im Winter fahren. 

 "GTeam 2" oder so 

So hätten wir sogar noch Markeninterne Konkurenz   

Cu Danni


----------



## kingmoe (16. November 2005)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> So hätten wir sogar noch Markeninterne Konkurenz
> 
> Cu Danni


Dann sähe mein Team aber alt aus - falls sich nicht Aldag & Friends anmelden    
Nee, lass mal, ich hätte euch einfach gerne meine Pendelei mit angerechnet (pro Tag 45 min.), aber da ich momentan kaum zu mehr Zeit auf dem Bike komme, lohnt das nicht. Und wenn ich schon ein Team aus der Taufe heben würde, dann hätte ich auch den Ehrgeiz, was zu reißen. Aber dann müsste ich hier die vernachlässigen, die es nicht verdient haben (9 Monate und kein bisschen leise   

Ihr macht das schon!   
Und ich arbeite fleißig dran, euch mal wieder was eher Ungewöhnliches im anderen Thread zeigen zu können. Nein, noch nicht das LTS...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (16. November 2005)

dann wären wir also komplett !
meine gestrige gewalttour (38km/über 1200hm) über den matschigen heimatberg meiner liebsten in zürich hat uns auf platz 95 geschubst.
jetzt heissts dranbleiben...


----------



## kingmoe (17. November 2005)

Falls ihr mal schlappe Beine bekommt, aber trotzdem Punkte machen wollt/müsst:


----------



## GTdanni (17. November 2005)

Was ist das denn, was soll das machen? 

Cu Danni


----------



## kingmoe (17. November 2005)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das denn, was soll das machen?
> 
> Cu Danni



Das auf dem OR ist ein Akku und das andere der Elektromotor dazu. Geil ist die extra Batterieleuchte, da würde ich doch eher was vom Akku abzapfen und einen Mörder-Scheinwerfer montieren


----------



## versus (17. November 2005)

nicht schlecht die kombi, aber dann doch lieber gleich so:


----------



## GTdanni (18. November 2005)

Ach so rum funktioniert das, ich dachte das sei ein Dynamo und treibe irgend etwas an. 

Wie siehts aus, fahrt ihr am WE? 

Ich wollte morgen mit dem Rennrad raus. 


Cu Danni


----------



## GT-Oldschool (18. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen...

Morgen geht´s los. Wetter - egal, Kurbeln ist angesagt! Und am Sonntag wird gelaufen, mit Madame!   

Viele Grüße

Carsten


----------



## versus (18. November 2005)

ich bin morgen ab 10.00 mit dem mtb unterwegs und am sonntag nehme ich an der "aktiven regeneration" eines triathlon profis auf dem rennrad teil.
es sollte dann am montag wieder was einzutragen geben.
bei dem aktuellen wetter im pfälzer wald (hagelschauer bei 5°) wird es wohl aber die 2 std kaum überschreiten...


----------



## GTdanni (18. November 2005)

Na das klingt doch prima. 

Ich starte morgen 11:30Uhr mit meinem Vater und meinem Arbeitskollegen ne ca 90km Rennradtour. Da mein Kumpel nicht der Supersportler ist wird es sicher eher langsam zugehen evtl. gibts dann morgen Abend noch nen paar Tourfotos. 

Viel Erfolg morgen.


----------



## GTdanni (19. November 2005)

So da bin ich wieder. 

86km bei trockenen 2°C, einen Platten und kalte Füsse. 

War aber sehr schön. 

Morgen werd ich das erste mal meine Tschibo Heizsohlen probieren. 


Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. November 2005)

jaaa fotos tun doch jedem frad gut ! ! !  
ich habe es gestern nur auf eine stunde (man achtet seit dem winterpokal ja schon sehr darauf, nicht 55min zu laufen, sonst hat man 10 min verschenkt und es gibt nur 3 punkte...) laufen gebracht und die herren sportfreunde von heute sind auch schon etwas am pienzen   .
mal sehen vielleicht wird es ja doch noch !


----------



## GTdanni (20. November 2005)

Hier regnet es heut schon den ganzen Tag. 
Da ich morgen beruflich schon den ganzen Tag an der frischen Luft bin (W-Baum schmücken) bestand mein Sport heut in der Ausübung eines Mittagschlafes  

Gestern waren bei uns 0-2°C (heute +5°C) da wär der Regen als Schnee gefallen, wär ja auch schön. 

Cu Danni


----------



## versus (25. November 2005)

wie siehts bei euch aus ?
hier (pfälzer wald) liegt massig schnee - leider zu pappig zum fahren... 
habe gestern 2 std badminton gespielt und heute mit leichtem, morgen sicher mit schwerem muskelkater zu kämpfen - und dafür nur 2 mickrige punkte     
fahrt ihr bei der witterung ?


----------



## oldman (25. November 2005)

moin,

die woche war's brutal: saukalt, dunkel und nebenbei noch monatsend-geschäft (fuer jeden vertriebler totaler overkill).... also, kaum gefahren.

am we werde ich das slingshot (neu: mit tange switchblade!!) mal sachte fahren.  
mein xizang ist derzeit krankgeschrieben: ich habe die dämpferpatrone der white brothers gabel zerlegt... ersatz / reparatur ist recht mühselig.   

mehr als 2-3 stunden biken werden's aber dieses we nicht, sonst fällt mir bei der kälte der kosakenzipfel ab   

 
oldman


----------



## versus (25. November 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> kosakenzipfel


ne, oder ? kosakenzipfel...


----------



## kingmoe (25. November 2005)

Na, der ist doch eh gleich weg...
"Jodelschlampe!!!"


----------



## GT-Oldschool (25. November 2005)

Bei der Kälte ist sowieso nicht viel da, was abfrieren kann...  
Morgen soll wenigstens die Sonne ein bischen rauskommen, ich werde meine Klick-Pedale gegen Flatties tauschen und dann mit dicken Schuhen starten. Beim letzten mal sind mir fast die Füße abgefallen.

Güße 

Carsten


----------



## versus (25. November 2005)

flatties oder eben eine klitzekleine umbaumaßnahme   (nein, ist nicht meins...):


----------



## GTdanni (25. November 2005)

Und ich hoffe das ich morgen mal dazu komme meine beheizten Schuhsohlen zu testen. 
Geplant ist fahren an beiden Tagen, sollte es allerdings regnen bau ich lieber an meinem neuen Rad. 
Ein 28er Herrenrad mit Sachs Super 7, Schutzblechen, Gepäckträger, Ständer und Beleuchtung.   

Hat jemand von euch zufällig ne Clikbox und nen Schalter für die Super7 rumliegen? 


Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (26. November 2005)

@danni: 4 stunden rennrad bei 2 grad ???   
da sollte ich vielleicht doch mal über den erwerb von heizsohlen nachdenken, denn bei mir hört trotz fetter neopren-überschuhe ab 5 grad der spass auf dem rennrad auf. da laufe ich gefahr wie reinhold m. zu enden...   
bei tchibo gibts gerade welche für 40 euros - kennt die zufällig jemand?
ist das günstig ? was für welche hast du denn ? wie lang hält so ein akku ?
fragen über fragen.
ich muss ja trotz der heutigen sonnigen tour durch eis und schnee mit einigen optischen highlights sagen, dass mich danach in der badewanne etwas der frust überkommen hat, denn das unbeschwerte einfachsodahinradeln ist definitiv vorbei. und der winter hat eben erst angefangen    sorry für die öffentliche frustbewältigung.


----------



## GTdanni (26. November 2005)

Und soll ich dir was sagen, ich wär sogar noch länger gefahren, musste aber nach Hause. (Hund gassi und Frau abholen)

Mit warmen Füssen fährt man eben doch besser. 

Ich habe die Heizsohlen von Tschibo, eben heute das erste mal probiert und hatte nie kalte Füsse. 
Es ist nun nicht so das es dir sehr warm vorkommt aber es stellt sich halt nicht dieses kalte Gefühl ein wie sonst    und dabei hab ich schon Winterschuhe von Nalini. 

Ich hab die Heizung 3 Stunden auf Stufe 3 und die letzte Stunde auf 4 betrieben, danach hab ich sie noch angelassen um die Akkus richtig leer zu machen. 
Wann die nun alle waren weiß ich leider nicht da ich mit dem Hund draussen war. 

Ich hab auch noch die Handschuhe von Tschibo für 7,99 getestet und bin zufrieden (ausser das der Daumen zu kurz geschnitten ist) für den Preis aber ok. 

Morgen versuch ich wieder so ne Runde zu drehen, leider hab ich nix zum Foto machen für unterwegs (die SLR ist doch etwas unhandlich) 

Also ein schönes Wochende. Cu Danni


----------



## kingmoe (27. November 2005)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand von euch zufällig ne Clikbox und nen Schalter für die Super7 rumliegen?
> 
> Cu Danni



Ja, habe ich, kannst du gegen Porto haben. Ist neu, aber ich kenne mich damit nicht aus, also kann ich nicht sagen, ob das Teil funktioniert bzw. ob es vollständig ist.


----------



## oldman (27. November 2005)

moin,

hab heute mal das Slingshot gefahren, Wetter war deprimierend (Schnee, Tauwetter, Matsch, neblig).
Bin total zugesaut nach schlappen 55km zuhause aufgeschlagen, keine Körner und platt. Bin auch viel zu spät losgefahren.
Dann noch 'ne 3/4 Stunde Stahlross putzen... im Hof.   
Positiv: meine Billig Winterschuhe von BOC sind wriklich gut (69.-), halten trocken und warm.   

Naja, nächstes WE bin ich allein zuhause, dann komme ich auch früher aus'm Haus - längere Tour!

so long
oldman


----------



## GTdanni (27. November 2005)

Die BOC Winterschuhe hab ich meinem Vater Anfang November zum Geb. Tag geschenkt und er ist auch zufrieden. 

Ich war heut wieder mit den Tschibo Heizsohlen unterwegs. Obwohl ich heute extra nen 5km Umweg gefahren bin war ich doch 30min eher wieder zu Hause als gestern. 
Da hab ich mich durch mein schnelles Fahren selber angesch.....

Wetter war wieder Klasse, Gegenwind nur die ersten 1,5h und der Rest von schräg hinten.

Ich hab dann doch mal die Aiptek "Wackelcam" mitgenommen und nen paar unscharfe Bilder gemacht. 

Vor allem das letzte ist besonders gut geworden   

















Cu Danni


----------



## versus (28. November 2005)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Die BOC Winterschuhe hab ich meinem Vater Anfang November zum Geb. Tag geschenkt und er ist auch zufrieden.


fein - da ich morgen beruflich nochmal nach frankfurt muss und dabei quasi am b.o.c. wiesbaden vorbaifahren schaue ich mir die dinger mal an.


			
				GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem das letzte ist besonders gut geworden


 wieso, das blatt ist doch 1a scharf   
bei mir war am sonntag ausser einem langen spaziergang nix zu machen. es hat abwechselnd geschneit und geregnet. fahren im wald unmöglich.
da bin ich aber froh, dass nicht nur ich bei schnee nach der üblichen feierabendrunde total erschossen bin   

servus sagt versus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (1. Dezember 2005)

aarrrrrggghhhhhh......! 

- ich habe heute frei 
- gestern habe ich mich mit neuen winterklamotten ausgestattet 
- hier scheint bei strahlend blauem himmel die sonne 
- das rad ist schon mit flaschen etc. bestückt
- endlich wieder punkte sammeln !

da ruft gerade mein chef an, ob ich nicht doch schnell ins büro kommen kann es würde brennen - neeeiiiiiinnnnn       

also rad wieder an die wand, und auf zur schaffe... ( jaja ich weiss, ich bin deutschland   )


----------



## oldman (1. Dezember 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> ( jaja ich weiss, ich bin deutschland   )



Spruch des Tages....   
ich habe am Freitag frei, werde das Handy aber ausschalten!
oldman
willbiken


----------



## GT-Oldschool (1. Dezember 2005)

Hey versus,

Dein Chef will wohl Ärger mit dem GTeam kriegen?


----------



## versus (1. Dezember 2005)

war dann gar nicht so schlimm - kurz vor 2 war ich fertig und sass ab halb drei bis eben aufm rad. chefe kommt also nochmal davon...


----------



## GTdanni (1. Dezember 2005)

Ich hab mich heut nach Feierabend ne Stunde auf dem Ergometer gequält. 
Ich hatte eigentlich keine Lust und auf dem Boden wo das Ding steht waren 4°C. Das ist in kurzen Klamotten ganz schön kalt, da freu ich mich schon auf`s Wochenende. 
Am Samstag MTB und am Sonntag RR. 

Und habt ihr gesehen? Wir sind grad an Platz 93, also deutlich unter den Top 100. 
Wenn wir so weiter machen ist unser nächstes Ziel die Top 75.   


Cu Danni


----------



## oldman (3. Dezember 2005)

moin,

samstag, 03.12.05, 11:30 mez: maenner, raus aus den federn und auf die bikes!
oldman


----------



## GTdanni (3. Dezember 2005)

Ich bin schon wieder zurück. 
War beim Radhändler zur Weihnachtsfeier, bischen rumlabern und nen Fischbrötchen essen. 
Leider sind nur 2,25h dabei an reiner Fahrzeit rausgekommen da wir auch noch am Abend zum Geburtstag müssen konnt ich nicht so lange. (Ihr kennt das sicher " aber du kommst nicht so spät wieder....." ) 

Cu Danni


----------



## GT-Oldschool (3. Dezember 2005)

Hallo GTeam!

6 Punkte für heute... - Naja, besser als nix.
Wenn´s morgen nicht regnet, geht´s noch mal raus!
Übrigens hab ich dieses mal die Schuhe vorher auf der Heizung gehabt - Super!   

Gruß und schönes Rest-Wochenende!

Carsten


----------



## versus (5. Dezember 2005)

3,5 stunden zwischen züri und zug mit dem boschetti-rennrad. in zug hätte ich denselben gerne für den rückweg genommen, denn es hat geschüttet wie blöd. mit patschenassen handschuhen sind mir dann bei der abfahrt vom albispass fast die finger abgefallen.
nach der badewanne, die ich heute ausnahmsweise mal vor meinem rad bestiegen habe, sieht es alles schon wieder rosiger aus.
bilder folgen !


----------



## GTdanni (5. Dezember 2005)

Prima.   

Da hab ich leider am WE nix gemacht und was passiert? 

Platz 86. 

Weiter so. 



Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (5. Dezember 2005)

Bald seid ihr in der "ersten Hälfte" platziert   

FORZA FORZA FORZA GTeam!!!


----------



## cleiende (7. Dezember 2005)

In der ersten Hälfte ja, aber bitte hinter dem "Ford Taunus" ;-)


----------



## GT-Oldschool (7. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ein großer Schweinehund hat heute versucht, mich vom Fahren abzuhalten...
Ich habe gewonnen!   

Viele Grüße!

Carsten


----------



## versus (7. Dezember 2005)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> In der ersten Hälfte ja, aber bitte hinter dem "Ford Taunus" ;-)


aaaaaahhhhhhhhh... da überkommt mich doch gleich ein neuer motivationsschub   
in zwanzig minuten beginnt auf "das vierte" magnum - ich werde gleich die rolle vor der glotze platzieren und mit dem schnorres um die wette radeln.
anbei die angekündigten bilder von der letzten mtb-ausfahrt über die pfälzer weltachse und dem rennradtrip von zürich nach zug (zuger see) und zurück (über den albispass).


----------



## versus (7. Dezember 2005)

so nun bin ich von der rolle ( uäh - wortwitzalarm ! ) und trete den beweis an, dass man nicht nur ausser haus fotos machen kann.
roter ferrari, fetter schnäutz, held meiner kindheit:


----------



## GTdanni (7. Dezember 2005)

Meine absolute Lieblingsserie. 

Ich erinnere mich da an eine Begebenheit 1952 in Kenia, ich war junger Corporal unter General Miller ......................

Higgins ......!!!   nicht jetzt......   


Die Doppelfolge "Jack the Ripper" war die beste. (Filmusik von Genesis) 


Robin Masters


@versus Am Rollenrad Campa und am Stahlrad DA, so ist`s richtig.


----------



## versus (7. Dezember 2005)

jaaa HIGGIBABY !
ist auch tatsächlich noch die einzige vorabendserie meiner kindheit, die ich auch heute noch gerne sehe !
meine lieblingsfolgen sind zum einen die mit dem gastauftritt der simon-brüder (aus simon & simon) - titel weiss ich nicht mehr und die an der magnum am ironman teilnimmt.


----------



## GTdanni (11. Dezember 2005)

Bin heute die letzte Stunde im Nieselregen gefahren, war ne tolle Sache   

Als ich zu Hause und umgezogen war hab ich mir erstmal ne Flasche Glühwein warm gemacht und zusammen mit meiner Frau getrunken. (Ist ja 3. Advent  ) 

Morgen muss ich dann auch mal den Rahmen mit Wachs behandeln, denn das Salz von der Straße verträgt sich sicher nicht mit dem BB Rahmen. 


Nun sind wir grad auf Platz 82   

Cu Danni


----------



## oldman (11. Dezember 2005)

moin,

hier drueben in Prag war's diesig und kalt, hat aber weder geregnet, noch geschneit.
Nässe hat ich aber trotzdem: hab zu scharf angefangen, war nach 15km schon nassgeschwitzt, nach 40km war mir schon recht klamm.
Gut war auf jeden Fall, dass derzeit kaum Volk auf der Piste ist, sind wohl alle am Plätzchenbacken   . Hatte die Trails ganz allein für mich!
Die nächsten Tage muss ich Resturlaub verheizen, da wird wohl hoffentlich einiges an km zusammenkommen.
prost erstmal
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (12. Dezember 2005)

na sauber ! immer noch platz 82 !
ich war am wochenende im raum stuttgart auf einer feier und wollte am sonntag nochmal km nachlegen, aber die kumpels waren nicht einsatzfähig.
d.h. ich habe den sonntag auf dem ludwigsburger weihnachtsmarkt verbracht und danach
*MEIN NEUES KLEIN QUANTUM PRO RAHMENSET IN SEDONA ORANGE *    abgeholt, was ich am donnerstag geschossen hatte - endlichendlichendlich ein klein renner (habe es dann doch dem ZR 1.0 vorgezogen, nachdem ich eine eindeutige empfehlung eines zr-fahrers bekommen habe - gruss in den taunus !!!). 
jetzt heisst es in aaaller ruhe vorweihnachtliches basteln, denn bei aktuell -4 grad ist ans rennrad nicht zu denken...

servus, versus


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2005)

geht ihr heute auf die piste ?
bei mir scheint die sonne bei -2° ! 
ich nehme zwar an, dass das geläuf nach 3 tagen regen sauber durchgefroren ist, aber versuchen werde ich es trotzdem ! 

so long !


----------



## oldman (17. Dezember 2005)

moin,

wir haben hier ausläufer des sturms, den ihr in D schon gestern/vorgestern hattet - es windet recht heftig, ausserdem hat's so ein schneegrieseln.
werde aber in 1-2 h mal kurz rausfahren, lange wird's aber nicht werden bei dem wind.
viel spass
oldman


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2005)

bin gerade aus der dusche gekommen:
fester, aber nicht rutschiger untergrund mit 2-4cm pulverschnee überzuckert, dazu 0-2° und SONNE - besser gehts nicht    ! ! !
gleich mal eintragen, vielleicht wirds morgen auch nochmal was...


----------



## oldman (17. Dezember 2005)

ne ne ne,
war heute nichts - hat durchgehend geschneit: 12cm Neuschnee, semi-pappig.
Hab ne halbe Stunde Schnee schippen müssen, shit.
mal schauen ob's morgen klappt   
oldman


----------



## GTdanni (17. Dezember 2005)

Heute war unsere Jahresabschlusstour und wir hatten echt Glück mit dem Wetter. 

Seht selbst. 
































Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2005)

@ danni

mmm... sieht lecker aus ! schöne bilder    und beeindruckende truppe !
ich musste heute zwischendrin immer mal die schaltung per stöckchen enteisen. am ende hatte ich am unterrohr einen etwa 5 cm dicken dreck-eis-panzer !
morgen um zehn gehts nochmal los, falls nicht wieder die hälfte abspringt sind wir immerhin auch zu sechst.

wichtig : was ist das für ein rotes kettenblatt ? LK 94 (shimano compact standard) ??? ich suche schon eine ganze weile nach roten blättern !

@oldman: ist schneeschippen  nicht in der liste der alternativen sportarten zu finden    ?


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2005)

platz 81 ! und nur 2 punkte bis zu der 7 vorne !!! also auf gehts mannen    14 punkte bis platz 75 undsoweiter...


----------



## oldman (18. Dezember 2005)

so meine Herren,

bin heute wieder mit meiner böhmischen Schönheit, dem Duratec, fremdgegangen, war nicht schlecht. Schnee, Sonne und keine Menschen auf meinen Singletrails   !
Hoffentlich schaffe ich es bald meine White Brothers Gabel zu reparieren, dann darf das Xizang wieder raus.

Held des Tages ist der Panaracer Smoke am HR, unglaublich was der im Schnee kann!!
Trotzdem lasse ich mir vom Christkind einen Satz Schwalbe Ice Spiker schenken, die gibt's derzeit bei hibike für recht kleines Geld....
so long
oldman


----------



## versus (18. Dezember 2005)

männer, na da hats ja ordentlich gerappelt heute - platz 77 !
@nicolai: GLEICHSTAND   

langsam nervt es, dass ich die ganzen fotohandybilder nicht auf meinen alten rechner ziehen kann


----------



## kingmoe (18. Dezember 2005)

Jungs, ich fiebere mit euch! Weiter so, immer schön Stück für Stück Boden gut machen!

...und seid glücklich, dass ich zu spät war, um mitzufahren. Ich bekomme momentan fahrerisch gar nichts auf die Reihe


----------



## GTdanni (18. Dezember 2005)

Platz 75 !!!   

Ich hab mich dann heut nochmal 2 Stunden durch den Schnee+Matsch  gequält. 
Teilweise hatte ich Gegenwind der so stark war das ich mit Mühe über 10km/h fahren konnte. 
Ich war froh als ich dann wieder zu Hause war, schnell noch mit dem Hund raus und nun sitze ich mit Glühwein vorm Rechner.   

Schönen 4. Advent wünsch ich euch noch. 

Cu Danni


P.S. Ja das Kettenblatt ist ein 94er LK. Habe das mal von SpeedyC (nicht SpeedyR) hier aus dem Forum geschenkt bekommen. 
Es hat 42Z und ist von CRUX. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## versus (18. Dezember 2005)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Ja das Kettenblatt ist ein 94er LK. Habe das mal von SpeedyC (nicht SpeedyR) hier aus dem Forum geschenkt bekommen.
> Es hat 42Z und ist von CRUX. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


findest du nicht, dass das rot gar nicht zu deinem rad passt     
du solltest es eigentlich weiterschenken... (wieso habe ich das dumpfe gefühl, dass dieser plumpe versuch scheitern wird   )

platz 75 - saugut ! da heisst es dranbleiben


----------



## oldman (18. Dezember 2005)

moin,

ja erst mal danke an die kollegen, sehr schön...

@versus
bin mir beinahe sicher, dass Gtdanni seinen Glühwein nicht kalt werden lässt, um sofort das rote Kettenblatt von seinem Bike zu schrauben...   

als Alternativvorschlag ein paar Juwelen von Moonhead Machine, ein wirklich beeindruckendes rot....





[/url]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Leider ist der Laden im Moment nicht aktiv, aber im Sommer 2006 sollte es wieder was geben... 

Ich habe ja die normalen silbernen in Erwägung gezogen - allerdings ist die Preisliste schon sehr heftig.   

ups, das war jetzt komplett offtopic
oldman


----------



## versus (18. Dezember 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> @versus
> bin mir beinahe sicher, dass Gtdanni seinen Glühwein nicht kalt werden lässt, um sofort das rote Kettenblatt von seinem Bike zu schrauben...
> als Alternativvorschlag ein paar Juwelen von Moonhead Machine, ein wirklich beeindruckendes rot....
> Leider ist der Laden im Moment nicht aktiv, aber im Sommer 2006 sollte es wieder was geben...
> Ich habe ja die normalen silbernen in Erwägung gezogen - allerdings ist die Preisliste schon sehr heftig.   oldman


boah - allerdings beeindruckendes rot - man könnte fast von glüweinrot sprechen. 
dieses stichwort bringt mich wieder zum plumpen versuch nr. 2:
wie wäre es mit einem 6er karton dieser stark duftenden und nicht minder stark besoffen machenden flüssigkeit im tausch gegen das kettenblatt    ? ? ?
sind die moonhead machine blätter eigentlich schon "vorgesichelt" ?
sieht rattenscharf aus - den preis will ich lieber gar nicht wissen   


			
				oldman schrieb:
			
		

> ups, das war jetzt komplett offtopic
> oldman


finde es sehr angenehm, dass man im kleinen kreis einfach mal jeden sch... posten kann, ohne dass das gleich wieder zu adrenalinstössen bei der off-topic-polizei  führt


----------



## GTdanni (18. Dezember 2005)

Ich glaube das Kettenblatt ist echt nicht mehr fit, ich fahre es jetzt schon seit ca 5000km und es funktioniert glaub ich nur noch zusammen mit der noch viel älteren Wippermann Kette. 

Ich mach mal nen paar Fotos vom nun sauberen Blatt. 

Cu bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (18. Dezember 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> finde es sehr angenehm, dass man im kleinen kreis einfach mal jeden sch... posten kann, ohne dass das gleich wieder zu adrenalinstössen bei der off-topic-polizei  führt



naja, wir haben ja sozusagen diesen Thread für uns gepachtet --> GTeam   
bis dann!
oldman


----------



## GTdanni (18. Dezember 2005)

So nun die Bilder.   




















Mhhh meine Kette rostet ja 






Auf dem Bild sollten 3 Rennradkurbeln zu sehen sein, wer findet sie?






Und auf dem Bild sind 3 GT`s und 2 nicht GT´s, wer findet sie?  


Cu Danni 


Ich hoffe ihr habt DSL


----------



## GTdanni (18. Dezember 2005)

Und so sah das Blatt aus als ich es bekam. 












Cu Danni


----------



## cleiende (18. Dezember 2005)

Oh Mann, ich hab meiner Frau mal die Bilder oben gezeigt weil sie gerade heute wieder über die kleine Kollektion im Keller hergezogen ist.
Sie meinte dann irgendwas von "keine Garage" etc.
Mein Neid ist mit Euch.

Ich habe mich heute über einigen von Euch wohlbekannte Pfade von HG nach Gießen gequält. Leider nur Rang 90, Ford Taunus........

@oldman
Die Herren Smoke und Dart sich die Könige im Matsch und dünnem Neuschnee.
Spikes sind aber die ultrageile Nummer, rutschen weniger ab und selbst 20cm Neuschnee mit Eis drunter sind locker fahrbar. Rollwiderstand noch "ein wenig höher" als bei o.g. Herren. Ggfs kann ich die Dinger für Dich bei HiBike abholen oder machste Versand? Laden ist 500 Meter vom Büro weg.


----------



## GTdanni (18. Dezember 2005)

Meine Frau hat es aufgegeben etwas gegen meine Fahrradmacke zu unternehemen. 

Im Schlafzimmer stehen 5 Räder 

Im Wohnzimmer 1 halbfertiges (Zaskar) 

Unterm Carport 4 Räder (älter) plus ein 3Rad 

In der Firma stehen 4 Räder + 2 Klappradrahmen + Roller + Motorrad 


Im Sommer habe ich vor mal die ganze Flotte auf ein Bild zu bekommen. 


Cu Danni


----------



## versus (18. Dezember 2005)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Mhhh meine Kette rostet ja


und ich dachte schon du hast auch rot eloxierte pins   



			
				GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Bild sollten 3 Rennradkurbeln zu sehen sein, wer findet sie?


mal sehen:
einmal ultegra
einmal durace
einmal zu klein und zu unscharf (tipp ins blaue: shimano 600)



			
				GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Und auf dem Bild sind 3 GT`s und 2 nicht GT´s, wer findet sie?


gt ist klar, dann noch ein blaues und eins mit roten reifen  



			
				GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ihr habt DSL


nö, aber auf bildchen kann man ja auch mal n bisschen warten

stimmt, das blatt muss gewechselt werden: 5 flaschen glühwein


----------



## versus (18. Dezember 2005)

ne garage habe ich auch nicht - d.h.:
2 im wohnzimmer an der wand
2 im schlafzimmer an der wand
1 im wohnzimmer (noch) am montageständer
2 im treppenhaus 
1 in zürich bei meiner liebsten, die nicht nur aufgegeben hat etwas gegen meine macke zu machen, sondern jetzt schon im schlaf alle shimano gruppen vor- und rückwärts aufsagen kann und frei darüber referiert, dass mavics crossroc zwischen crossride und crossmaxx anzusiedeln sind     

ich musste allerdings geloben, dass im januar der grosse sell-out gemacht wird und die ganzen, locker in der wohnung verteilten, teile vertickt werden... 

ich beschliesse den heutigen abend mit einem zitat der im moment gekührten sportlerin des jahres uschi disl: " now can come what want ! "


----------



## GTdanni (18. Dezember 2005)

Das Blaue ist ein GT (Tachyon) und war das Rad mit der 3. RR Kurbel. Eine Stronglight 52/38. 
Das Rad mit den roten Reifen ist das Rad meiner Frau und die Reifen sind nicht rot sondern es sind Mythos XC mit roter Seitenwand in fast neu   

Cu Danni 

P.S. Ach du meinst sicher das 2. blaue Rad.   
Hatte ich schon völlig vergessen, das ist mein DDR Diamant RR mit (fast) kompletter DA Gruppe.


----------



## oldman (18. Dezember 2005)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> @oldman
> Die Herren Smoke und Dart sich die Könige im Matsch und dünnem Neuschnee.
> Spikes sind aber die ultrageile Nummer, rutschen weniger ab und selbst 20cm Neuschnee mit Eis drunter sind locker fahrbar. Rollwiderstand noch "ein wenig höher" als bei o.g. Herren. Ggfs kann ich die Dinger für Dich bei HiBike abholen oder machste Versand? Laden ist 500 Meter vom Büro weg.



danke, aber das Paket ist schon da - ich darf's aber erst am 24.12. aufmachen   
so long
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (19. Dezember 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> danke, aber das Paket ist schon da - ich darf's aber erst am 24.12. aufmachen
> so long
> oldman


neid ! mir wurde leider die regelung aufgezwungen: 
"aber du schenkst mir nix fürs fahrrad, okay ? und ich dir auch nicht !"


----------



## versus (21. Dezember 2005)

heute bin ich bei 4° gestartet und musste nach einer knappen stunde den rückweg auf der strasse antreten - ein leichtes ziehen im linken knie hat sich zu einem üblen stechenden schmerz entwickelt   
ich tippe mal auf eine folge der hallensportaktivitäten   
will heissen: von mir gibts vermutlich erst mal keine punkte mehr, denn mit meinem knie will ich es mir nicht versauen


----------



## oldman (22. Dezember 2005)

moin versus,

das ist natürlich Mist, also dann erst mal gute Besserung! 
Dann muss der Rest der Truppe halt noch öfter sporten.... 
so long
oldman


----------



## GTdanni (31. Dezember 2005)

So Leute, dieses Jahr fahr ich kein Rad mehr. 

Heute noch ne kurze Schneetour auf die Rudelsburg gemacht.

http://www.rudelsburg.com/burg/frame.htm


















Guten Rutsch und einen Spitzenstart ins Jahr 2006 

Cu Danni


----------



## versus (3. Januar 2006)

hallo zusammen,

vorab mal ein frohes neues jahr an die gemeinde !

ich habe zwar die letzten 2 wochen sportlich nix mehr reissen können, aber immerhin die werbetrommel für unseren sport und unser forum (und so ein kleines bisschen für mich    ) gerührt !

REINSCHAUEN ! ! ! die fotos kennt man glaube ich schon... 

ab heute werde ich mal erste rennradversuche im flachen unternehmen - mal sehen ob das knie ruhe gibt


----------



## versus (3. Januar 2006)

also nach einer halben stunde war wieder schluss - knie au  
so eine kacke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (3. Januar 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe zwar die letzten 2 wochen sportlich nix mehr reissen können, aber immerhin die werbetrommel für unseren sport und unser forum (und so ein kleines bisschen für mich    ) gerührt !
> 
> (




ei hoppala, komm ich jetzt auch in's fernsääähn??  

Am Neujahrstag habe ich erst mal meine White Brothers wieder zusammengestöpselt, dann die Ice Spiker aufgezogen und bin dann 3h meine Trails abgefahren.
Schneematsch mit Eiskruste, also nicht die grosse Wintergaudi, eher schleppend durch die Gegend.
Allerdings sind Spikes   - immer volle Mobbe in's Gemüse   .
Hab leider nur Handybilder, da wurde es schon etwas schummrig, kalt war's auch.
oldman

achja, ein Frohes Neues wünsche ich der GT Gemeinde natürlich auch!


----------



## versus (3. Januar 2006)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> ei hoppala, komm ich jetzt auch in's fernsääähn??
> 
> Am Neujahrstag habe ich erst mal meine White Brothers wieder zusammengestöpselt, dann die Ice Spiker aufgezogen und bin dann 3h meine Trails abgefahren.
> Schneematsch mit Eiskruste, also nicht die grosse Wintergaudi, eher schleppend durch die Gegend.
> ...


na wenn du auch eine redakteurin kennst, die auf artikelsuche ist  ...
die bilder sehen richtig geil aus !  
ich kann jetzt endlich meine handybilder auch selbst runterladen, denn kurz vor jahresende gabs dann doch noch  ein neues laptop


----------



## GTdanni (3. Januar 2006)

Bekannt durch Funk und Fernsehen.....

Prima der Zeitungsartikel, hab ich gleich mal ausgedruckt und werd ihm morgen beim Frühstück meinen Kollegen zeigen um sie zum fahren zu bewegen. 
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich am Freitag (der ja frei ist) wieder unterwegs. 

Wenn es richtig Schnee gibt werd ich meine Selbstbau Spikereifen (ca 350 Nägel pro Reifen) mal ausprobieren, da darf dann aber wirklich nirgendwo Asphalt rausschauen .................

Cu Danni


----------



## oldman (5. Januar 2006)

moin,

wollte nur mal am rande erwähnen, dass ich gleich mal den wald iluminieren gehe, äähh ich meine fahre.
wir sind irgendwie in der wertung zurückgefallen....
bis dann
oldman
kalt isses, windig isses...


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2006)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> wollte nur mal am rande erwähnen, dass ich gleich mal den wald iluminieren gehe, äähh ich meine fahre.
> wir sind irgendwie in der wertung zurückgefallen....
> ...


gut so ! war auch geschockt über die abgerutschte platzierung  
ich könnte echt kotzen - habe diese woche noch frei, sitze in zürich bei blauestem himmel, habe mtb und rr dabei und kann wegen des schei55 knies nicht fahren 
na wenigstens flutscht es mit dem neuen notebook und w-lan bestens - man merkst an der beitragsdicht   und am vollgestopften fotoalbum...
viel spass im wald und immer schön im sattel bleiben


----------



## oldman (5. Januar 2006)

so, bin wieder retour.
Kalt war's im Wald, menschen-und tierleer, hmm. 
Morgen reiss ich 3-4h ab, damit sich in dieser xxxxxxxxxx Wertung mal wieder was tut.
oldman
dermitdemolympischengedanken


----------



## GTdanni (5. Januar 2006)

Wir haben ja morgen bei uns Feiertag, die Kumpels wissen schon bescheid und so geht es morgen auch hinaus in Wald und Flur. 

Am Samstag ist dann nochmal ne Runde mit dem RR geplant. 

Wünsch euch morgen viel Spass auf Arbeit und ein schönes Wochenende. 

Cu Danni


----------



## GTdanni (6. Januar 2006)

So Leute, da bin ich wieder. 

Waren heute 70km bei sehr glatten Verhältnissen. Fast alle Radwege waren zentimeterdick mit Eis bedeckt (2 mal hats mich geerdet) Der Aufsteig zur Rudelsburg war aber relativ Problemlos (nachdem ich den Druck in den Reifen auf unter 2 bar gesenkt hatte) 

War alles in allem gesehen aber trotzdem eine schöne Tour. 

Hier mal nen paar Bilder 
























Cu Danni


----------



## versus (6. Januar 2006)

na das sieht ja nach ner top veranstaltung aus !   
70km bei dem wetter - fetter respekt !
einen punkt kann ich vom heutigen knietest auch beisteuern.


----------



## oldman (6. Januar 2006)

so,

gerade nach hause gekommen, es waren ueber 4h. wohl auch deswegen, weil ich mein licht zuhause vergessen hab und durch'n wald schleichen musste, war ja schon recht duster.
ein kompliment an die ice spiker - nur einmal auffe nase gefallen!
so, noch schnell punkte eingeben und ab inne pinte - tschechische gerstenlimo wartet schon.
bis dann
oldman
jetztduschengeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (7. Januar 2006)

Heute hat das Wetter für ne mittlere RR Runde getaugt. 

Auch wenn ein Cannondale mit war (und dessen Fahrer ordentlich reingelangt hat) war es ne schöne Tour im oberen Pulsbereich. 








Cu Danni


----------



## GTdanni (8. Januar 2006)

So, da bin ich wieder. 

Heute nochmal 3h bei bestem Wetter mit dem RR gemacht. 

Bin dieses WE (incl. dem Feiertag am Freitag) genau 200km gefahren und 2 mal gestürzt (einmal tat und tut immer noch weh) bin froh das ich morgen auf Arbeit kann und nicht wieder aufs Rad muss  

Schönen Sonntag noch..............cu Danni


----------



## oldman (8. Januar 2006)

moin,

ich durfte heute auch zum Spielen raus, war ja schönes Wetter. hab's auf 2h und n paar gequetschte gebracht.
Endlich war der Boden mal wieder richtig hartgefroren, da kommen die Spikes so richtig zu Geltung   - absolutely no rutsching!
in diesem sinne, ich geh jetzt biertrinken!
oldman


----------



## versus (8. Januar 2006)

und ich habe heute mal wieder die langlaufbretter druntergeschnallt !
super wetter - wahnsinns ausblicke im schweizer jura und vor allem keine probs mit den knochen  
jetzt pizza + tatort


----------



## oldman (10. Januar 2006)

moin,

durfte heute wieder draussen toben, dabei kamen wieder mehr als 2h zusammen.
War deftig kalt, zum ersten Mal diesen Winter hatte ich kalte Knie.
Ansonsten  , mit den Spikes komme ich gut durch die vereisten Singletrails (ich wiederhole mich, ich weiss  )












so long
oldman


----------



## versus (14. Januar 2006)

moin männers,

nachdem es auf der rolle schon ganz okay war, hoffe ich das knie ist auch aushäusig einsetzbar  
baluer himmel - sonnenschein - sauuukalt - in einer stunde gehts los...


----------



## GTdanni (14. Januar 2006)

Heute wieder über 5Stunden auf vereisten Wegen rumgeeiert. 

101km und 3 Schwarzbier später bin ich froh wieder zu Hause zu sein. 







Schönes Wochenende wünsch ich euch. 

Cu Danni


----------



## cleiende (14. Januar 2006)

Na, Ihr haut ja mal wieder nett rein. Aber gut, nach einer Woche auf Achse durfte ich auch mal wieder (Radfahren, kein Schwarzbier).
Schön aufgepasst, bald ist er - s.u. - im Rückspiegel vom GT-Team


----------



## versus (14. Januar 2006)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> Schön aufgepasst, bald ist er - s.u. - im Rückspiegel vom GT-Team


 gutes foto ! ! !
schon gesehen ! aber ich kann endlich auch wieder was beisteuern  
allerdings muss die für morgen geplante tour wieder ohne mich stattfinden - das war dann doch ein bisschen "lang" heute  
bilder von der burg hohenecken (bzw. blick von der burg) und meinem namnesvetter...
peinlicherweise wieder nicht mit dem GT - mir sind im winter halt die scheibenbremsen lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (14. Januar 2006)

na Prima, wieder Platz 80. 

Das ist doch gut. Schön das ihr auch auf ner Burg wart, wir auf www.rudelsburg.com

Ich versuche morgen mal noch nen paar Punkte zu machen und dann ist erstmal bis zum nächsten WE Schluss. 
Auf Rolle hab ich irgendwie zur zeit gar keine Lust. 

Cu Danni
 P.S. Wir haben heut noch jede Menge Bilder gemacht, wenn die bei mir eintrudeln stell ich die ein und ihr habt was zu schauen.


----------



## oldman (15. Januar 2006)

moin,

so, habe heute nochmal 3h draufgepackt. Sonne, Eis und jede Menge Spass!
Im Moment sind wir wieder auf 81 abgerutscht...
oldman


----------



## GTdanni (15. Januar 2006)

Platz 79 

Ich war heut 2h45 unterwegs und es hat mir gereicht, wenn nicht so schön die Sonne geschienen hätte wär es richtig ungemütlich gewesen.

Bis zum nächsten Wochenende komm ich sicher nicht mehr aufs Rad. 

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter noch etwas. 


Schönen Sonntag noch, danni.


----------



## GT-Oldschool (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

So, ein paar Punkte konnte ich wieder beisteuern!
Platz 78, jetzt wird wieder angegriffen!!

Viele Grüße

Carsten


----------



## versus (15. Januar 2006)

na sauber ! "und wir hooolen den pokal, halleluuuhja.."

ACHTUNG OFF TOPIC UND DAZU AUCH NOCH OFF FORUM:

mein klein ist fertig      klein quantum pro in sedona orange (mehr bilder gibts im fotoalbum) mit besten grüssen an cleiende


----------



## oldman (15. Januar 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> na sauber ! "und wir hooolen den pokal, halleluuuhja.."
> 
> ACHTUNG OFF TOPIC UND DAZU AUCH NOCH OFF FORUM:
> 
> mein klein ist fertig      klein quantum pro in sedona orange (mehr bilder gibts im fotoalbum) mit besten grüssen an cleiende




dito offtopic: sehr nett das Teil, aber die Tune Wasserträger werden dir ncoh dermaßen auf den geist gehen, glaub mir!
Sobald ich wieder Zeit habe, muss ich mein Projekt weiter vorantreiben: das Slingshot wird jetzt SSP... wird auch lecker.
bis dann
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. Januar 2006)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> dito offtopic: sehr nett das Teil, aber die Tune Wasserträger werden dir ncoh dermaßen auf den geist gehen, glaub mir!
> Sobald ich wieder Zeit habe, muss ich mein Projekt weiter vorantreiben: das Slingshot wird jetzt SSP... wird auch lecker.
> bis dann
> oldman


mal sehen. die handhabung ist ähnlich wie bei meinen ringle H2O haltern - drehen und ziehen. ans mounty würde ich sie auch nicht schrauben, denn im holprigen gelände sind die bestimmt nicht so richtig praktisch.
am renner wollte ich die schon lange haben und als mir die kumpels dann den ersten geschenkt hatten, war natürlich klar, dass auch ei zweiter her muss. in der bucht schwimmen gerade auch zwei passende (von tacx hergestellte) flaschen mit KLEIN dekor - haben ! ! !
gerne würde ich auch noch campas carbon hebelchen verbauen, aber das budget ist halt jetzt schon ziemlich ausgereizt


----------



## GTdanni (21. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute. 

War heute 3h15m bei Regen, Eis und Matsch mit dem STS unterwegs. 
Nach 1,5h war ich total durch. 
Hat aber doch Spaß gemacht. 

Ich warte noch bis ich alle Bilder von meinen Mitfahrern hab und schreib dann im Lokalforum noch nen längeren Bericht von heute. (Den ich natürlich hier verlinke) 

Cu Danni


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Januar 2006)

ich  hab mein sts heut auch  2,5 std durch den echt frustrierenden (vom wetter her) grunewald gewuchtet. es war nur durch die freude auf die feuerzangenbowle mit freunden heute abend möglich. 
ich hab aber wieder gemerkt wie sehr ich mein STS hab.


----------



## GTdanni (21. Januar 2006)

Ich hatte heute 3mal Platten (2mal vorn und 1mal hinten) 
Da war zwischendurch mal die Freude begrenzt. 

Cu Danni


----------



## oldman (22. Januar 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute.
> 
> War heute 3h15m bei Regen, Eis und Matsch mit dem STS unterwegs.
> Nach 1,5h war ich total durch.
> ...




moin,
war gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs, 2h bei Regen und Gegenwind (aus allen Richtungen  ), war nicht wirklich prickelnd.
Kam dann auch patschnass zuhause an.
Heute morgen zeigt's Thermometer minus 7.4°C.... na, dann wird wohl zumindest der Boden nicht mehr so matschig sein.
Ich geh jetzt mal den Schmodder von gestern vom Xizang meisseln - ich hab gestern natürlich nicht mehr geputzt.
in diesem Sinne
oldman


----------



## versus (22. Januar 2006)

nachdem ich im moment immer nur so lange fahren kann bis das knie schmerzt, muss ich mich leider weiterhin auf indoorsport reduzieren.
nächste woche gehts nochmal zum doc - mal sehen was der spricht 
bei uns ist echt gutes wetter    
hatte von euch schon mal jemand stress mit den knien ?
besser mobilisieren oder ganz ruhig halten ?
bringt salbe was ? wie lange dauert die schei55e ?  

servus vom versus derlangsammalwiederrichtigfahrenwill


----------



## oldman (22. Januar 2006)

moin versus,

ne, so richtige Knieprobleme hatte ich noch nicht. Nur einmal, das war auf einer "Urlaubstour" vor 4 Jahren, von Oberwesel den Rhein hoch bis zur Quelle und retour. 
Da fing das linke Knie aussen weh zu tun. Bin weitergefahren bis heim, habe eine Woche pausiert, dann war's weg.

Auf jeden Fall würde ich zum Arzt gehen, am besten zum Sportorthopäden etc. 

Achja, heute war's derb kalt, mir ist sogar das Schaltwerk nach 2 Bachquerungen eingefroren. Bevor jetzt alle loskichern - ja , ich weiss es ist blöd bei minus 7 Grad durch Bäche zu fahren, besonders wenn man VBrakes fährt. Ist mir bekannt  .
Hat trotzdem gut gerockt - kein einziges Mal gemault!
oldman


----------



## versus (22. Januar 2006)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> Da fing das linke Knie aussen weh zu tun. Bin weitergefahren bis heim, habe eine Woche pausiert, dann war's weg.


eine 3-wochen-pause habe ich ja schon hinter mir und konnte ja auch zwischenzeitlich mal wieder 2 std fahren, aber eben immer nur auf halbgas - also ohne wirklich kraft aufs pedal bringen zu können.


			
				oldman schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall würde ich zum Arzt gehen, am besten zum Sportorthopäden etc.


werde mir morgen einen termin geben lassen


----------



## GTdanni (22. Januar 2006)

Zum Thema Knie kann ich leider nichts sagen, ausser das ich heut auf mein linkes gefallen bin. 







Ich hatte heute extra ne kurze Tour ausgewählt. 














Und wieder 2 Platten, ich hatte beim ersten Schlauchwechsel zwar den Reifen umgekrempelt und abgetastet aber hatte dabei die Handschuhe an. 
So hab ich die Dorne übersehen und konnte dann noch ein 2. mal Schlauch wechseln. 

5 Platten an einem WE sind bei mir Rekord.


----------



## versus (22. Januar 2006)

3 platte an einem tag und 5 am wochenende !?!?
warst hoffentlich nicht allein unterwegs, oder ?
ich habe meist nur einen schlauch dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (22. Januar 2006)

@gtdanni
sag mal, wie sind die TCM Fusswärmer, die da so neckisch im ersten Bild zu sehen sind?
Mir sind heute trotz meiner Winterstiefel die Zehen leicht angefroren...
oldman


----------



## GTdanni (22. Januar 2006)

Die Heizsohlen sind echt Klasse. 

Ich bin gestern wegen dem Regen extra ohne die Heizung gefahren und hatte auf dem RÃ¼ckweg schon echte Probleme. 

Leider bekommt man diese Dinger nicht mehr, mein Vater wollte nun auch welche haben aber wir mussten feststellen das Tschibo keine mehr liefern kann und bei ebay ca 70â¬ dafÃ¼r bezahlt werden mÃ¼ssen. 
Da kann man nur hoffen das im nÃ¤chsten Herbst diese Dinger wieder im Angebot sind. 

Hier mal noch was zum lesen. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2417579&postcount=19

Und hier zum schauen. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2419010&postcount=24

Cu Danni


----------



## GT-Oldschool (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wäre das nicht das richtige für den Winter? Heute das erste mal gesehen ...

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-BMX-Jeremy-Mc...QcategoryZ64644QQtcZphotoQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Is nur´n Scherz...  ;o)


----------



## GTdanni (26. Januar 2006)

Sieht ja echt fett aus. 

Hier aber mal was richtiges für den Winter. 






Das bin ich auf meinem "Ersatzrad" mit Spikes bestückt (irgendwas um die 6xx?) Eigenbau, bei uns auf einem zugefrorenem Kieswerksee. 

Macht echt riesig Spaß, hätte nicht gedacht das man damit sogut auf Eis unterwegs ist. 







Ich hab auch noch 2 Videos, wenn ich die irgendwo hochgeladen bekomm zeig ich die auch mal noch. 
Sind nur 210 und 70Kb groß. 

Cu Danni


----------



## KaschmirKönig (26. Januar 2006)

http://www.digave.com/videos/ice-web.mpg

du lügner, dsa ist viel größer, wer ist denn da dein kumpel?


----------



## GTdanni (26. Januar 2006)

Das Vid ist nicht schlecht. 

Aber hier mal meine 2 (echt beschissenen) Videos. 

http://media.putfile.com/Gleitzeit2

http://media.putfile.com/Gleitzeit

Cu Danni

P.S. laufen bei mir nur mit Realplayer.


----------



## versus (31. Januar 2006)

ich war am donnerstag in der radiologie zum knie-ct (kernspintomografie) - morgen nochmal zum sportarzt - uääähhh...


----------



## GTdanni (31. Januar 2006)

Ich wünsch dir nur gute Befunde.  

Ich halt mich derweil mit Schlittschuh laufen über Wasser (<---man beachte)

Meiner Einladung dazu folgten sogar am Sonntag einige Leute. 






Am WE ist aber wieder normales Radfahren angesagt. 

Cu Danni


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit Schlittschuh laufen über Wasser (<---man beachte)


respekt für diese konstruktion  
und danke für die guten wünsche  
deine gruppenfotos sind echt immer cool - meine paar leutchen rennen immer davon wenn ich die knipse auspacke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (1. Februar 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> ich war am donnerstag in der radiologie zum knie-ct (kernspintomografie) - morgen nochmal zum sportarzt - uääähhh...



na, dann drück ich mal die daumen, dass es nichts ernstes ist.
oldman


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2006)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> na, dann drück ich mal die daumen, dass es nichts ernstes ist.
> oldman


danke ! so richtig ernst ist es irgendwie nicht, aber der arzt spricht von verschleiss und einer daraus resultierenden reizung. machen kann man da nix, ausser warten und hoffen, dass es nicht wieder kommt  
"für gehobenen freizeitsport wird es schon noch reichen" - gehobener freizeitsport ? verschleiss ? *ich bin 33 ! ! !* :kotz: 
wobei mich ein freund (prof. triathlet) schon dringende davor gewarnt hat auf das geschwätz von ärzten im bezug auf verschleiss etwas zu geben. ihm hat man vor 10 jahren schon gesagt seine knie wären quasi kaputt und 2005 hatte er 3 top ten platzierungen bei internationalen ironman wettkämpfen. etwas beruhigend, aber nicht so richtig...


----------



## GT-Oldschool (1. Februar 2006)

Das wird bestimmt schon wieder...
In einer Zeit, wo aus Mäusen Menschenohren wachsen, sollte ´n bischen Knorpel für Dein Knie kein Problem sein... 

Gute Besserung versus!!


----------



## GTdanni (1. Februar 2006)

Ich werd dieses Jahr auch 33, mach mir keine Angst. 

Hab ich aber schon oft gehört das Ärzte schon den exodus für irgend ein Körperteil verkündet haben und dann war es doch völlig anders. 

P.S. So ne Ausrede für den Winterpokal hab ich auch noch nicht gehört 

Cu Danni


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. So ne Ausrede für den Winterpokal hab ich auch noch nicht gehört Cu Danni


sososo... na dann poste ich mal ein foto der anderen art. das helle zwischendrin ist as problem


----------



## KaschmirKönig (2. Februar 2006)

tut mir leid für dich und dein bein

das ein mensch verschleist ist im übrigen normal, wir sterben ja uach irgendwann einmal daran, leider. 

was kann man denn jetzt noch dagegen tun, medikamente?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. Februar 2006)

davon hat mir o.g. kumpel abgeraten. sein tipp (und da traue ich ihm echt mehr zu als dem arzt) pause machen, ab und zu locker mobilisieren und wenn die reizung weg ist, langsam wieder angreifen !
so werde ich es auch machen, allerdings bin ich für das GTeam erst mal keine grosse hilfe mehr.


----------



## cleiende (3. Februar 2006)

@versus: Gute Besserung

@all:
den rechten Fuß runter
der 2ltr-Sechszylinder nimmt nen tiefen Schluck
3. Gang
Vroom-Wusch
wieder rechts rein
im Rückspiegel des FORD TAUNUS erscheint das
GT Team
(obwohl ich dazu nicht maßgeblich beigetragen habe)

Männer, haut rein! Wir sind zu knacken.


----------



## versus (3. Februar 2006)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> @versus: Gute Besserung


besten dank !


			
				cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> im Rückspiegel des FORD TAUNUS erscheint das
> GT Team


das habe ich eben auch mit schrecken gesehen    

AAAAAber gestern 45 minuten rolle ohne grosses kniezwacken    
der taunus ist durchaus noch in reichweite


----------



## GTdanni (3. Februar 2006)

Und ich hab langsam die Schnauze voll vom Schlittschuhlaufen 

Letzte Woche über 400 Minuten auf dem Eis gewesen und doch nur magere Punkte bekommen. 
Die Rolle sagt mir zur Zeit garnicht zu, es drängt mich schon wieder nach draussen. 

Morgen gehts auf jeden Fall mit dem STS ins Gelände, ich hoffe wir kriegen den rostigen Ford dieses WE wieder ein  

Cu Danni 

P.S. Mein Kumpel ist gestern ins Eis eingebrochen und dann ne Stunde mit nassen Beinen zurück gefahren. Ich war froh das ich trocken blieb, da war plötzlich unter/hinter ner Brücke das Eis total dünn.


----------



## versus (5. Februar 2006)

was für ein sonntag: erst 2,5 std lockeres biken (gehobener freizeitsport  ) bei leichtem schneefall, guter schneedecke mit nur gaanz leichtem zwacken im knie - juhuuuuu !  
vielleicht hätte ich länger schon das specialized stehen lassen und mit einem richtigen rad fahren sollen.  
und dann wieder zuhause - das teamranking: 
irgendwie sind die rauchschwaden vor uns verschwunden und das 6-zylinder-geröhr scheint mir von hinten zu kommen 
sauber vorbeigezogen meine herrn  
mit den herzlichsten grüssen @christoph


----------



## GTdanni (5. Februar 2006)

So da meld ich mich auch mal, hab es gestern ganz vergessen. 

Prima das es dem Knie wieder etwas besser geht. Meinem bekommt das Schlittschuhfahren nicht so richtig und so war ich froh das wir mal wieder ne längere Strecke MTB gefahren sind. 

Nach 120km und allem was an Wetter passieren (Regen, Eisregen, Schneeregen und Schnee)
kann war ich froh wieder zu Hause zu sein und war heute mit Frau nur wieder Schlittschuh laufen.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder der feucht/fröhlichen Tour. 






Im Hintergrund wird grad die Virginia mit der Kettensäge vom Eis befreit. 






Die Tourbesatzung - sGräfchen, Tiffi und Ich. 










Hier etwas Landschaft. 






Unser Zielort, Camburg. Im Hintergrund die Camburg. 







Und auf dem Rückweg hab ich eine Hälfte meines Kettenschlosses (connex) verloren. Hat sich wohl irgendwie geöffnet, nur gut das ich immer nen Kettennietter dabei hab. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kint (5. Februar 2006)

die camburg, die 88 nach jena, die saale. hach das ich das nochmal sehe...


----------



## GTdanni (5. Februar 2006)

Du kommst von dort? 

Ich wohn schon mein ganzes Leben an der Saale. 

Schöner Fluss. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kint (6. Februar 2006)

hab mal 5 jahre in Jena gewohnt...superschöne gegend, nette leute und toll zum biken..


----------



## oldman (6. Februar 2006)

moin,

war gestern auch wieder draussen. schöne tour, hab mich dann richtig langgelegt auf einer schneebedeckten eisplatte, da haben auch die ice spiker nichts genutzt.
@versus: gut, dass es wieder geht! 

ja, uns fehlen 4 punkte zur 1000, also dann, wer macht die punkte?

bis dann
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (6. Februar 2006)

respekt ans "gräfchen" ! mit den klamotten 120km bei dem wetter !?!?
da wäre mir aber alles abgefroren / abgefallen ;-)
@danni - wie kriegst du eigentlich deine bilder immer so gross da rein ???


----------



## versus (6. Februar 2006)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> war gestern auch wieder draussen. schöne tour, hab mich dann richtig langgelegt auf einer schneebedeckten eisplatte, da haben auch die ice spiker nichts genutzt.
> @versus: gut, dass es wieder geht!
> 
> ja, uns fehlen 4 punkte zur 1000, also dann, wer macht die punkte?
> ...


habe auch einen sauberen rittberger hingelegt, genau vor die füsse zweier spaziergänger   "da waren sie wohl ein wenig zu schnell..."
habe mich schon für ne runde am dienstag verabredet, d.h. falls heute keiner was macht, würde ich dann morgen die 1000 voll machen


----------



## cleiende (6. Februar 2006)

@versus
Du machst es mir nicht leicht. Bin diese Woche nicht dienstlich unterwegs, also muss ich wohl jeden Tag ins Büro radeln. Und das bei dem schönen Wetter.

Im Taunus ist es ab 400 mtr echt unangenehm (nicht im Ford, da grummelt ja der 6-Zylinder ;-) ), alles dicke vereist mit etwas Schnee drüber. Nur was für Leute die blaue Flecken lieben, trotz Spikes.

Na ja, immerhin scheine ich ja junge motivierte Mitstreiter zu haben, die reissen es raus.

Also immer schön in den Rückspiegel schauen. Würde mich freuen nächsten Jahr bei euch hinten drin sitzen zu dürfen, es gab/gibt auch nen Ford GT.


----------



## GTdanni (6. Februar 2006)

Heute sind es wieder nur 2 Punkte fürs Schlittschuhlaufen geworden, evtl fahr ich morgen mal ne kleine Runde. 

@ Versus.  Ja das Gräfchen ist schon ein Harter Kerl, hat aber auch nicht die ganzen 120 Km gemacht da er später zu uns stieß. Aber er hat auch ca 90km gemacht, hat aber die Kleiderwahl auch etwas bereut. 

Das mit den Bildern ist ganz einfach, du musst die Bilder erst in deinem Fotoalbum hochladen (ich mach sie dazu immer so um die 100k klein denn die Originale sind 3MB) und verlinke dann die Bilder im Beitrag. 
Musst nur nach dem Einfügen das url in den eckigen Klammern durch img ersetzen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## versus (6. Februar 2006)

@cleinende: jaaa... geile karre der ford gt ! damit sollten wir dann aber mind. die top 50 anpeilen ;-)

@danni: danke, muss ich mal nach der  nächsten tour versuchen.


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2006)

da haben wir die 1000er marke ja locker hinter uns gelassen - und den ford auch ;-)
habe mich bei ekligem nieselregen heute dann doch auf die rolle verzogen - diesmal bei tool time - wir brauchen meeehr power !


----------



## cleiende (8. Februar 2006)

Nix da, war nur mal Tanken. Dicht hinter Euch, gaaaaaanz dicht! (s.u.)
Auch wenn es mich heute bei Regen und Gegenwind Überwindung gekostet hat, aber 4 Punkte fahre ich noch ein. Und am Wochenende habe ich keine Verpflichtungen, yeah.


----------



## versus (8. Februar 2006)

hmmm... heute schon wieder auf der rolle schwitzen ???
3 vorsprung...vier macht er noch...das heisst einen zurück...also würde eine viertelstunde reichen...


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2006)

75   GTeam          1040 
76   Ford Taunus  1038 

touché ! ! !
heute 2,5 std mit dem avalanche bei frischem, jungfräulichem neuschnee, einem lauschigen grad und sonne   super !
p.s. die neuen rot eloxierten bremsen habe top beläge (tektro) - nach 3 (in worten drei) touren sind die so fertig, dass der bremsarm am reifen schleift...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (9. Februar 2006)

WOW, ihr habt ja richtig Schnee.

Bei uns ist schon seit 2 Tagen Tauwetter und Regen. 

Ich bin erkältet und mach erstmal Pause, sehe aber schon das ich am Wochenende auch ausfalle. 
Meine Frau ist auch krank und ich bin beruflich morgen (so wie die ganze Woche) zwischen warm und kalt unterwegs. Glaube kaum das ich da bis zum WE wieder fit bin. 

Ansonsten bin ich grad am Umbau meines Crossrades (Bilder folgen) 

Cu Danni


----------



## versus (12. Februar 2006)

so. heute bin ich ggf. etwas schlauer geworden. nach einer halben stunde mit dem specialized hat das knie wieder angefangen zu mucken. ich habe dan den sattel 2cm nach vorne geschoben und danach war ruhe. was lernen wir daraus ? genau - gt fahren und den anderen kram zuhause lassen   !

es wurden dann noch knapp 3,5 stunden teilweise sonne und bis zu 15 cm neuschnee. teilweise habe ich mich umgesehen, ob sich mein mitfahrer nich an der sattelstütze festhält. hat er aber nicht  

falls jemand das aktuelle mountain bike (magazin) hat, tour 2 "waldspazierfahrt" - was sich bei den verhältnissen aber ziemlich relativiert.

hier die bilders...


----------



## GTdanni (14. Februar 2006)

Ich hab mich heut mal 1,5h auf den Crosser gewagt. 

Fuhr sich nicht schlecht, mal sehn ob am WE ne längere Probefahrt drin ist. 

Hier mal Bilder nach der Fahrt. 

ACHTUNG KEIN GT
















Cu Danni


----------



## versus (14. Februar 2006)

kein gt ? das hundchen traut sich wohl auch deshalb kaum dran ;-)
sehe ich das richtig, dass das ein ganz normaler stahlrenner mit froglegs und crossreifen ist ? habe mir nämlich auch schon überlegt, ob es sinn macht meinen alten, aber sehr gut ausgestatteten boschetti stahlrenner genauso zum crosser umzurüsten...
ausser den bremsen gibts doch eigetnlich kaum unterschiede, oder ?


----------



## GTdanni (14. Februar 2006)

Ja es ist ein (fast) normaler Stahlrahmen. 
Ich hab nur nen anderen LRS mit anderen Reifen und Kassette verbaut. 
Die Zusatzbremshebel sind übrigens sehr praktisch. 

Nen richtiger Crosser hat übrigens Cantis (Pflicht laut UCI) ne andere Übersetzung und eine Leicht andere Geometrie. 

Da ich aber für dieses Rad keine richtige Verwendung mehr hatte hab ich es zum Pseudo Crosser verbaut. 

Aufpassen musst du eben nur mit der Reifenfreiheit, mein Rahmen ist ja ein alter DDR Diamant mit langem Bremsmass. 
Probier vorher mal ob da was breiteres durch passt. 
(Kettenstrebe, Bremsstrebe, untere Querstrebe.) 

Cu Danni


----------



## versus (16. Februar 2006)

okay danke - mal sehen ob da was draus wird. ggf. werde ich das gute stück verkaufen wenn ich zu meiner freundin ziehe platzprobleme und übermächtige konkurrenz durch das frisch zusammengebastelte klein.
männer ! dieser klapprige ford hat uns schon wieder in seine rauchschwaden gehüllt - also auf gehts...

@nicolai: umzug wurde auf juni verschoben (NEUER AUFTRAG !!!) - da haben wir noch etwas zeit mit dem hinterbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (17. Februar 2006)

@versus

Mannen, der Taunus ist zu knacken. Er profitiert nur vom Ehrgeiz der jungen Piloten.
So ein alter Sack wie ich mit Reisetätigkeit, berufstätiger Frau und Kinderhorde daheim packt es oft abends maximal auf die Rolle. Bin ja froh um jeden Tag im Büro, da kann ich wenigstens mit dem Rad hinfahren.
Schön am Ball bleiben während ich dienstlich dem nur dem VR-6 auf den Kopf treten muss. Bis dahin gilt - siehe Bild!


----------



## versus (18. Februar 2006)

so, heute allein gegen den matsch - die mitfahrer hatten keinen bock schon im regen loszufahren. habe ne ganze weile gebraucht um richtig spass zu haben, denn der schnee von letzter woche war im vergleich top leichtlauf-untergrund, aber als dann die sonne kam war das so ein gaaanz kleiner vorgeschmack auf den frühling    
war mal wieder nördlich von kl unterwegs, da wo kleine rote fahrräder wachsen


----------



## GTdanni (18. Februar 2006)

Prima Regenbogenbilder. 

Hattest du keinen Platz mehr im Rucksack für das Kinderrad?  

Ich war heut mal im Niesel mit dem RR draussen, das Rad sieht echt übel aus. 
Aber es ist ja ein GT da muss es das abkönnen. 

Hier mal Bilder vom Rad nach der heutigen Tour. 





















Cu Danni


----------



## oldman (18. Februar 2006)

moin,

im hunsrück sind wir jetzt auch schneefrei, bin heute über 3 stunden durch zähflüssige braune brühe gefahren. alles knirscht...
oldman


----------



## versus (18. Februar 2006)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> alles knirscht...


 bei mir taten das sogar die zähne - bah !


----------



## oldman (19. Februar 2006)

möchte noch hinzufügen: ich habe mitte letzter woche den winter für beendet erklärt und meine spikes abmontiert.
sollte es jetzt noch mal schneien, kriegt der kachelmann gewaltigen ärger.
das nur so am rande.
oldman


----------



## GTdanni (19. Februar 2006)

War heute nochmal mit dem RR draussen. 

Wenn die Sonne raus kam und der Tacho 13°C anzeigte war es in den Winterklamotten (incl. Schuheizung) doch ganz schön warm. 
Mir kamen auch einige RRler in kurzen Hosen entgegen, waren aber alles junge Burschen die werden schon sehen wenn die erstmal über 30 sind was das Knie dazu sagt. 

Nächste Woche soll es ja nun wieder Mistwetter werden, wär ja auch zu schön wenn jetzt der Frühling kommen würde. 

Cu Danni 

P.S. Der Taunus ist uns immernoch auf den Fersen, lässt sich einfach nicht abschütteln. 
Wir müssen uns sicher bald was einfallen lassen um ihn zu stoppen. 

Hier mal nen Vorschlag.


----------



## oldman (19. Februar 2006)

moin,

muss feststellen, der winter ist definitiv vorbei. heute hab ich schon zweistellige temperaturen gemessen!!!!
bei uns sind auch ein paar jungspunde mit kurzen hosen gefahren... das wird mal weh tun. 
ansonsten - gut war's, der wald riecht nach frühling!
oldman


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2006)

76 GTeam 1176 
77 Ford Taunus 1139 

immerhin 37 punkte sind wir inzwischen wieder in front  

ich habe mich heute auch wieder 3std durch den matsch gekämpft.seit langem mal wieder mit dem xcr. endlcih mal wieder im trikot fahren, wenn auch der untergrund eine ziemliche spassbremse ist.


----------



## cleiende (24. Februar 2006)

War ne Woche ohne Reisen.
Rechter Fuß runter, 2,3 ltr - 90 PS -> Vroom!
Haut rein, Ihr holt die Rostlaube ein.
Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (25. Februar 2006)

erst mal gratulation an den neuen internen spitzenreiter  

1 oldman 404 
2 GTdanni 391 

(los danni, zeigs dem alten mann  )

dann bestandsaufnahme zum thema rostlaube:

74 Ford Taunus 1233 
75 GTeam 1233  

meine eigentlich schöne tour heute hatte einen schei$$ ende:
beim lieblingssprung auf dem letzten kilometer ist mir beim xcr nun zum zweiten mal die dämpferschraube gebrochen . 
der dämpfer ist wieder auf den sitzdom gekracht und hat diesen nach innen gedrückt - so ne kacke ! 
ich befürchte, dass der sitzdom bald mal bricht, statt sich zu verbiegen und dann isses hin...


----------



## GTdanni (25. Februar 2006)

Ich hab schon ne zeitlang gewartet das mich Oldman ein/überholt. 
Wollte mich aber nicht unter Druck setzten. 
Heute war ich bei nem Kumpel beim Umzug helfen so das die planmäßige Samstagstour ins Wasser fiel. 
Morgen muss ich mal sehen ob und wie lange ich aufs Rad komme. 
So langsam nervt das Wetter und es könnten mal wieder Plusgrade werden. 

Glückwunsch an Oldman (aber du weißt ja, den Schlusspurt fährt man besser am Hinterrad und nicht von vorn) 

Cu Danni


----------



## oldman (26. Februar 2006)

naja,
das mit dem spitzenreiter ist eher temporär, wird sich garantiert wieder ändern.
ist im grunde wurscht, wer innerhalb des teams an der spitze ist, vielmehr sollten wir die fords hinter uns lassen.
achja, bei oldmans kann es jederzeit zu einer teamvergrösserung kommen. sobald das neue teammitglied da ist, wird's mit dem "schatz, ich geh mich mal 3-4 stunden dreckig machen" vorbei. 
im moment bin ich mir nie sicher, ob ich nach dem biken nicht zuhause an der haustür ein post-it finde mit dem spruch "bin in der klinik, zimmer 1723, 2. Stock links"....  
egal, ich geh jetzt noch ein paar schleifen drehen (neues experiment: nobby nic 2.25er auf'm duratec fully).
oldman


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2006)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> naja,
> das mit dem spitzenreiter ist eher temporär, wird sich garantiert wieder ändern.
> ist im grunde wurscht, wer innerhalb des teams an der spitze ist, vielmehr sollten wir die fords hinter uns lassen.


 die aussage ehrt dich natürlich, aber wir wissen ja wie buben sind    


			
				oldman schrieb:
			
		

> achja, bei oldmans kann es jederzeit zu einer teamvergrösserung kommen. sobald das neue teammitglied da ist, wird's mit dem "schatz, ich geh mich mal 3-4 stunden dreckig machen" vorbei.
> im moment bin ich mir nie sicher, ob ich nach dem biken nicht zuhause an der haustür ein post-it finde mit dem spruch "bin in der klinik, zimmer 1723, 2. Stock links"....


hätte man das nicht besser planen und auf nach dem wp verlegen können   im ernst: ich halte alle daumen  


			
				oldman schrieb:
			
		

> egal, ich geh jetzt noch ein paar schleifen drehen (neues experiment: nobby nic 2.25er auf'm duratec fully).
> oldman


da hätte ich gerne mal ein paar infos zu, denn ich spiele auch mit dem gedanken den fetten albert auf dem enduro gegen den schlanken nobby nic zu tauschen (zumal albert hinten nicht richtig reinpasst)

bitte mal hier reinschauen und ggf. schlaue tipps geben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=207022


----------



## cleiende (26. Februar 2006)

Na ja, meine Mitstreiter sind auch ein wenig am Schwächeln, musste heute massiv selber ran. Ergebnis siehe Teamranking. Und saukalt war es.
Demnächst wieder unterwegs, also weniger Punkte.


----------



## oldman (26. Februar 2006)

moin,

war dann doch zu faul, die Nobbys aufzuziehen. Egal, die Fahrerei war irgendwie nervig, kalt, schneite so blöd rum, hab mich ein paar Mal gewickelt, kurz: nicht mein Tag.
Achja, ich geb meine Fahrzeit ein, checke das team Ranking - da hab ich die Fords um einen Punkt verpasst  
so, ich geh jetzt an was feinem herumschrauben....


































nein, ausnahmsweise kein neues GT, sondern das Kinderzimmer für mini-oldman.
oldman


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2006)

habe heute die kurve leider nicht gekriegt. auch hier schweinekalt, ein paar flocken fallen auch und ich war gestern irgendwann so durchgefroren, dass ich heute lieber bis halb eins mit milchkaffee im bett liegend olympia geguckt habe und anschliessend ab zum frühstück in die kneipe meines vertrauens...

allerdings EIN PUNKT - vielleicht drehe ich gleich noch ne runde um den block ;-)


----------



## GTdanni (26. Februar 2006)

Ich hatte mich mit nem Kumpel für 4h RR verabredet. 
Stehe also um 9:00Uhr auf und was muss ich sehen? Schnee...

Tolle Wurst, wenige Minuten später kam per SMS die Absage. 
Da ich gestern aber schon nicht gefahren bin musste ich heute ran. 
Bin dann 3,5h mit dem Crosser unterwegs gewesen, diesmal mit 4Bar statt wie letzes Mal 6Bar. Ging auch gleich viel besser. 
Erstaunlich was man mit den schmalen Reifen für Gripp hat, nur bei gefrohrenen Spurrinnen mit harten Kanten laufen die Reifen nach das es einen nur so hin und her schleudert. Da muss man entweder langsam fahren oder volle Lotte drüber heizen. Für letzteres fehlt mir aber meist der Mut. 
Mal sehn wie sich das Wetter noch so entwickelt. 

Cu Danni


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2006)

puh, dann kann ich ja doch im warmen sitzen bleiben 

73 GTeam                             1258 
74 ErdferkelWinterRacingTeam  1253 
75 Ford Taunus                     1245 

danke danni !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (26. Februar 2006)

Manchmal ist es im Sinne des Trainings/Gesundheitszustands besser auf der Couch liegen zu bleiben und TV zu sehen. 
Hab das auch schon an 2 Wochenenden dieses Jahr gemacht. 
War sehr angenehm, leider bleibt immer dieses schlechte Gewissen eigentlich draussen sein zu müssen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## cleiende (3. März 2006)

Und, was bringt das Wochenende? Bei mir wohl weniger, haben ja nur 20 cm Neuschnee im schönen Hessen.


----------



## versus (3. März 2006)

ich bin dem schneechaos vom betzenberg entflohen und weile in der schweiz. scheisstag !
sportlich wird wohl nicht viel gehen, aber in der pfalz wäre an aushäusige aktivitäten (ausser schlitten fahren) nicht zu denken...


----------



## oldman (4. März 2006)

hab heute 8h im schneegestöber zwischen hysterischen belgiern, holländern und rheinhessischen hausfrauen im stau verbracht.
morgen früh kommen die verdammten ice spiker wieder drauf  
oder ich bleib das wochenende einfach im bett!
oldman
schneeallergie


----------



## versus (11. März 2006)

hallo männers ! wie siehts bei euch aus ? ist das weisse gelumpe abgetaut ?
bei mir schon, allerdings musste ich heute erstmal umziehen und dann hat es geregnet, gehagelt und gestürmt - ich kann dieses wetter nicht mehr sehen...
ich will endlich sonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonnesonne...


----------



## oldman (11. März 2006)

moin,
war blöderweise draussen, kaum war ich warmgefahren, da fing's schon an zu sauen. schnee und regen abwechselnd, aufgetauter boden.
ergebnis: bike zugesüfft, ich seh aus wie ...... und jetzt muss ich noch das gästebadezimmer putzen: da haben bike und biker nälich gerade deuscht  
es langt!
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (12. März 2006)

Hallo Sportfreunde. 

Ich habe gestern nur ne kleine Rollerrunde mit dem Schutzblechrad gemacht um heute bei der ersten RTF des Jahres Punkte satt zu machen. 

So sind wir gestern extra mit beiden Autos zu Freunden gefahren (Geburtstag feiern) damit ich früh gleich von dort losfahren kann. 
Hab sogar beim Bier etwas weniger zugeschlagen um fit zu sein und dann schneit das hier seit gestern Nachmittag. 

Bin dann heut noch 7:30Uhr aufgestanden und hab mal geschaut, aber es hatte keinen Sinn und ich denke die RTF wurde sowieso abgesagt. 

Hier mal Bilder vom gepackten "Teamfahrzeug" 
















Cu Danni


----------



## versus (12. März 2006)

ein rapid !!! super karre - hatte ich auch mal und es gibt zum radsporteln kein besseres auto - zum urlaub machen auch nicht - oh mann, ich werde gerade total sentimental... zurück zum thema:

habe mich heute über 3 stunden durch den schnee gequält, es schien zwar die sonne, aber -4 grad sind einfach saukalt, vor allem nach einer reifenpannenpause dachte ich mir friert die brille an der stirn fest. mein plädoier für sonne erweitere ich hiermit auf mindstens 10° mindstens 10° mindstens 10° mindstens 10° mindstens 10° mindstens 10° mindstens 10° mindstens 10° mindstens 10° mindstens 10° mindstens 10° mindstens 10°mindstens 10°...


----------



## versus (12. März 2006)

houston, wir haben ein problem:

71 Ford Taunus 1446 
72 Cheater 1398 
73 ErdferkelWinterRacingTeam 1351 
74 Region Hannover Riders 1351 
75 GTeam 1347 

99 punkte - uäh...


----------



## GTdanni (12. März 2006)

Mhhhh. 

Das ist echt ein Problem. 

Ich verpflichte mich hiermit freiwillig zu 15 Punkten im Laufe der nächsten Woche (MO-FR). Anfangen werd ich morgen entweder mit Rolle oder Langlauf. 

Was bietet ihr? 

Cu Danni


----------



## cleiende (12. März 2006)

Männer, ich bin unschuldig! Seit Dienstagabend "grounded" mit Grippe. Es sind meine jugendlichen Mitstreiter, ich sag nur "Studio" und "Spinning".....
Gruss,

cleiende

...der ab Dienstag wieder angreift.


----------



## versus (12. März 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Mhhhh.
> 
> Das ist echt ein Problem.
> 
> ...


okay mal sehen - rolle ist denkbar, draussen wohl eher nicht, denn ich komme aktuell kaum vor halb sieben nach hause und da ist schon zappe. ein bisschen auf der isomatte und mit gewichten rumkaspern macht zusammen ggf. 10 punkte. dazu kommt, dass ich nächstes wochenende haus renovieren bin...
wann wird eigentlich die uhr wieder umgestellt  ?


----------



## versus (12. März 2006)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> Männer, ich bin unschuldig! Seit Dienstagabend "grounded" mit Grippe. Es sind meine jugendlichen Mitstreiter, ich sag nur "Studio" und "Spinning".....
> Gruss,
> 
> cleiende
> ...


@cleiende: gute besserung und denk dran: eine woche nach einer grippe keinen sport  
p.s. höchstwahrscheinlich sehen wir uns das usa-italien spiel zusammen an - ich bekomme eine wm-karte für den betztenberg und kann mir das spiel aussuchen    
ggf. können wir uns davor oder danach auf ein bierchen treffen ?


----------



## GTdanni (12. März 2006)

Du willst mit dem Feind Bier trinken???


----------



## versus (12. März 2006)

aber da ist der winterpokal doch längst rum und dann sind wir doch alle wieder freunde...
es sei denn wir kommen an dieser rostlaube tatsächlich nicht mehr vorbei ;-)


----------



## versus (23. März 2006)

mannomann... noch drei tage und ich komme zur zeit einfach nicht zum fahren ! der taunus scheint enteilt und wenn die uhr endlich umgestellt wird und man eine chance hätte nach feierabend noch fahren zu können, ist der pokal zuende. @danni: hast ja ganz schön gas gegeben, aber oldman hat gerade auch besseres zu tun, gelle ;-) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (23. März 2006)

Ich hab Gas gegeben? 

Ich bin eher viel weniger gefahren wie geplant, normalerweise müsste ich mind. 500km mehr haben. 
Aber ich fühle mich gut und freu mich auf die neue Saison und den Frühling/Sommer. 

Am WE sind nochmal 2 Touren mit MTB und RR geplant, sollte das Wetter allerdings schlecht werden bleibt mein Punktekonto so. 

Wünsch euch noch ne schöne Woche, Cu Danni.


----------



## oldman (23. März 2006)

moin,

stimmt, mir fehlen richtige viele km, aber ich schlafe zur Zeit schlecht, unser Zwerg plärrt nachts rum. D.h. tagsüber schleiche ich derzeit nur rum.
Ausserdem habe ich jobmäßig Bombenstress...
Naja, Hauptsache die Saison wird gut!
bis dann
oldman


----------



## versus (24. März 2006)

morgen bin ich für ne runde durch den forst verabredet und wenn sonntag das wetter passt, dann werde ich endlich, endlich, endlich mal mein frisch zusammengebasteltes klein rr ausführen ! ob es allerdings zur teaminternen führung reichen wird ist noch nicht sicher - harharhar...


----------



## versus (25. März 2006)

zwar matsch und teilweise regen, aber auch sonne, immer zweistellige temperatur und heisse würstchen  

erst noch bei nem espresso den letzten heftigen schauer abgewartet, dann über den auftauenden weiher an der alten schmelz es ging zur burg nanstein vorbei am flughafen ramstein. den legendären erdbeerkuchen gibts seit dem neuen pächter leider nicht mehr. ein paar heisse würstchen waren aber auch okay


----------



## GTdanni (16. Oktober 2006)

So Leute, bald ist es wieder soweit. 

Im RR-Forum kann man schon Teams anmelden hier wird es nichtmehr lange dauern. 

Lasst uns mal durchzählen wer und wieviele wir sind, vielleicht reicht es ja für GTeam 1, GTeam 2, GTeam 3, ................

Cu Danni / Der seit 1 Woche wieder Rad fährt und heiß ist aufs fahren.


----------



## versus (16. Oktober 2006)

@danni: wieder fit ? ? ?
wann gehts denn los ? ich brauche noch so ca 4 wochen - dann bin ich aber sicher auch wieder H-E-I-S-S aufs fahren...


----------



## daniel77 (16. Oktober 2006)

Würde diesmal auch gerne bei den GT-lern mitfahren, Student bin ich nun nicht mehr


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Oktober 2006)

I MA A MIT 



sorry,hab was vergessen!

wie macht mann da eigentlich mit?


----------



## Kint (17. Oktober 2006)

ich bin auch dabei - auch wenn ich (vielleicht) nicht allzuviel beitragen werde. Bin aber bis an die nippel ( Speichennippel) motiviert.,....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (17. Oktober 2006)

Ist ja prima das sich schon so viele Leute gemeldet haben. 
Ich denke wir warten noch nen paar Tage und schauen mal wer sich noch meldet. Bis jetzt sind es ja schon 2 Teams, mal sehen was noch kommt. 

Cu Danni


----------



## kingmoe (17. Oktober 2006)

@Kint und Korat: Wollen wie ein GT Team Nord aufmachen?!


----------



## GTdanni (17. Oktober 2006)

Wenn dann bitte GTeam Nord. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kint (17. Oktober 2006)

korat ist wie ich nachtaktiv - werden bei gemeinsamen ausritten die wohl nicht brauchen....  

nun klar. kleiner interner regionenkampf...


----------



## cleiende (17. Oktober 2006)

So, bin auch dabei. 
Geographisch schwer einzuordnen: Nix Norden, nix Süden, Rhein-Main. 
Wer teilt die Teams nach Sichtung der willigen Recken ein? Eigentlich könnte Danni das machen, er hat den Thread wiederbelebt, alternativ Versus oder der alten Mann (aber der ist glaub ich grad gut ausgelastet).

Also den Ford Taunus brauchen wir ja dieses Jahr wohl nicht, oder?


----------



## GT Driver (18. Oktober 2006)

Mich würde auch interessieren was mit dem Winterpokal auf sich hat! Bin noch nicht so lange dabei, bitte erklärt es mir. Danke. Würde mein Zaskar/LTS auch für Euch opfern, sonst tue ich es ja für mich alleine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (18. Oktober 2006)

ich SÜD ! wenn man einen strich in der mitte zieht, dann cleiende + oldman auch. bei den anderen weiss ich es nicht so recht - moe, kint, davidbelize und danni meines wissens eher nord, oder ?

@ GT Driver: du fährst den winter über (etwa november - märz, glaube ich) und notierst hier im forum auf der winterpokalseite deine gefahrene zeit + sportart (mtb, rennrad, langlauf, alternativsportarten), für die du pro 15 min fahrzeit einen punkt bekommst (gilt für radsport, alternativesport gibt weniger, bzw. max. 2 pkte). das ganze basiert auf erhlichen angaben, kann natürlich nicht kontrolliert werden und soll einfach zum regelmässigen arsschhochkriegen trotz widriger witterung motivieren. es gibt eine teaminterne wertung (nettes kuchendiagramm) und eine aller teams zusammen. mir hats letztes jahr spass gemacht und mich sicher zum einen oder anderen km animiert, der sonst der couch zum opfer gefallen wäre - man will ja nicht letzter im team sein  

@all WANN GEHTS DENN NUN LOS ? ? ? weiss das schon jemand ?


----------



## versus (18. Oktober 2006)

da ich leider immer noch so viel freizeit habe:





im osten entlang der grenze:
dresden, gera, erfurt - süd
cottbus, leipzig, halle - nord

in der mitte entlang der grenze:
mühlhausen, eschwege, - süd
göttingen, kassel, hagen - nord

im westen entlang der grenze:
lüdenscheid, wuppertal, köln - süd
Mühlheim, düsseldorf, krefeld - nord

noch fragen ?

sabine schlägt eben milde lächelnd vor, man könnte auch in aldi süd und aldi nord unterscheiden - hat auch was


----------



## GTdanni (18. Oktober 2006)

Das ist ja ne Karte wo noch DDR und BRD drauf sind. ;-)

Und ich hoffe das wir mehr als 2 Teams werden sodas die Aldi-Teilung hinfällig wird. (meine Frau arbeitet übrigens für den 2.reichsten Mann Deutschlands) 

Das anmelden für GTeam 1 übernehme selbstverständlich ich. 

Bissher dabei sind 

Oldman 
Versus 
Ich 
...
...

Fehlen (wenn Besetzung wie voriges Jahr) noch Zwinki 86 und GT-Oldschool


Da es aber erst Anfang November los geht und man auch noch nachtragen kann müssen wir ja nix übereilen und noch etwas warten und alle Teilnahmewilligen  abwarten. 

Cu Danni


----------



## cleiende (18. Oktober 2006)

sososo.....muss ich jetzt wieder in den 2ltr-6 Zylinder Taunus steigen?

Da versus doch noch etwas Zeit über hat kann er ja vielleicht ein mehrstufiges Modell zur Allokation der begeisterten Pokalkilometerschrubber entwerfen und die Teameinteilung zumindest vorschlagen PLUS klarstellen wer die Teams aufmacht


----------



## versus (18. Oktober 2006)

alllowas ? also 
1. war das die erste landkarte bei google (ähem - hab ich gar nicht gemerkt)
2. hat uns cleiende im grunde letztes jahr schon beigewohnt und
3. kann man momentan doch eh noch nix anmelden, oder ?

gibts zwinki und oldschool noch ? lang nix gehört !


----------



## korat (18. Oktober 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> @Kint und Korat: Wollen wie ein GT Team Nord aufmachen?!



wenn ihr den letzten platz als eine ehre empfindet, gern...
aber dann fehlen noch zwei.
darüber nachgedacht habe ich aber tatsächlich, wo ich doch dieses jahr schon ohne herbstpokal leben muß.
meine zeit in der kletterhalle übertrifft die zeit auf dem bike momentan allerdings um ein beträchtliches, und dafür gibt es ja so wenig punkte  
laufen kommt überhaupt nicht in die tüte.
und zählen dann nur die auf den gts gefahrenen zeiten?
das muß alles bedacht werden, schließlich soll es ja mit rechten dingen zugehen.

fazit: warum nicht?


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Oktober 2006)

Darf ich auch mitmachen? 

Bin jede Woche rund 10 Std. auf meinem Avalanche unterwegs.

Manni


----------



## Kint (19. Oktober 2006)

letzter platz ist nicht zuletzt auch mir zuzuschreiben - aber kuckemer mal korat. kriegmer denn villeicht drei teams   zusammen ? nord - süd und ost ?


----------



## korat (19. Oktober 2006)

ich hab gelesen, daß trial auch nur als "alternative sportart" gilt, dabei finde ich das viel anstrengender als durch den wald zu kurbeln. dadurch wirds richtig bitter, war meine hoffnung. aber egal. also:

-kingmoe
-kint
-manni
-korat
-????


----------



## versus (19. Oktober 2006)

genau! einfach festzurren! 
die erfahrung aus dem forumstreffen lehrt mich: nicht lang planen, einfach machen, denn sonst bröckelt das team wieder auseinander kurz bevor es los geht  

demnach:

danni
oldman
cleiende 
versus
+???

wer war da noch ? 
davidbelize (ggf. eher nord, oder ?), daniel77 kommt dann einfach zu uns, einwände ???
wenn dann noch mehr dazu kommen, dann muss eben noch ein drittes team gebildet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (19. Oktober 2006)

Kein Problem, fahre ich bei euch mit.


----------



## GTdanni (19. Oktober 2006)

demnach:

danni
oldman
cleiende 
versus
+???

   Genau so werden wir es machen.
Sobald das hier freigeschalten wird melde ich das Team an und dann meldet ihr euch an. 
(im Rennradforum gehts schon) 

Cu Danni


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2006)

leute ich muss hinter meinem namen leider seit der heutigen kontrolluntersuchung meines schlüsselbeins ein dickes fragezeichen machen !
der chirurg hat HEUTE (12 tage nach dem unfall  ) bemerkt, dass das schlüsselbein 2mal, also in 3 teile gebrochen ist.
d.h. es muss entweder doch operiert werden, oder die pause wird bei konservativer behandlung deutlich länger als bisher gedacht  
ich kann gar nicht sagen wie mich das an:kotz: 
mitte nächster woche weiss ich mehr.


----------



## cleiende (20. Oktober 2006)

Das ist wenig lustig und heisst u.U. Metall im Körper. Mit meinem einfachen Bruch war 4 Wochen nix drin und dann nur ganz ganz sachte. Gute Besserung und gute Konsultation.


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2006)

der gute mann sprach von noch mind. 8 wochen wenn ich es nicht operieren lasse (schulterverkürzung und hubbelbildung inklusive) - wobei das trotzdem seine empfehlung war ("irgendwie wird das schon fest...")


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Oktober 2006)

Das hört sich ja nicht so gut an...

Vielleicht solltest Du noch einmal eine zweite Meinung einholen. Wie lange soll die Genesungszeit denn nach einer OP sein? In 8 Wochen ist übrigens schon fast Weihnachten..... 

Falls Du Dir Sorgen um die Artgerechte Haltung Deines roten Zaskars machen solltest, ich würde mich aufopfern und es für Dich bewegen.... wenn Du magst.....

Herzliche Genesungswünsche,
Manni

P.S. DIESES Rad dürfte sogar bei uns im Wohnzimmer stehen sagt Daggi....


----------



## Muckelchen (20. Oktober 2006)

Moin Moin!

@GTeam Nord:
Wohne zwar südliche der Elbe, aber zähle ja doch zum Norden Deutschlands. Dies soll quasi eine Bewerbung für den freien Platz sein 

Gruß der Muck


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du noch einmal eine zweite Meinung einholen. Wie lange soll die Genesungszeit denn nach einer OP sein? In 8 Wochen ist übrigens schon fast Weihnachten.....


dachte ich mir auch und habe montag ein date in freiburg (hometown) in der uniklinik. 



Manni1599 schrieb:


> In 8 Wochen ist übrigens schon fast Weihnachten.....


iiiiiich weiiiiiisssssss  



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Herzliche Genesungswünsche,
> Manni
> 
> P.S. DIESES Rad dürfte sogar bei uns im Wohnzimmer stehen sagt Daggi....


danke!
das ist ja nett von daggi (das waren ziemlich genau auch sabines worte)  

mit op soll ich überigens fast sofort schmerzfrei sein und nach 2-4 wochen stabil, also nicht mal die hälfte der zeit. nur ist bei der op das risiko einer infektion deutlich höher als normal, da über dem knochen kaum "material" ist. das und die grosse narbe sind die crux einer op!


----------



## GTdanni (20. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab mir das linke Schlüsselbein auch mal gebrochen und zwar so das es operiert werden musste (da schaute oben was raus und das andere Ende des Bruchstückes piekte in Richtung Lunge) 
2 Tage nach der OP war ich schmerzfrei (bis auf Pflasterwechsel und das ist schon ordentlich groß und Trombosespritzen) nach genau 4 Wochen bin ich wieder RR gefahren. 
Allerdings sehr kurz und sehr vorsichtig. 

Also Kopf hoch und denke nicht das wir dich deshalb nicht nehmen, wir wären ja ein schlechtes Team sollten wir dich jetzt hängen lassen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2006)

hi danni, das hört sich doch alles ganz okay an  !
und wann konntest du wieder auf der seite schlafen  ?


----------



## GTdanni (20. Oktober 2006)

Auf schlafen hab ich mich erst später konzentriert, aber ich war überrascht wie gut das alles so heilt (ich hab die Platte heute noch drin) 

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall das alles glatt läuft und du bald wieder einsatsbereit bist. 

Cu Danni


----------



## korat (21. Oktober 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Also Kopf hoch und denke nicht das wir dich deshalb nicht nehmen, wir wären ja ein schlechtes Team sollten wir dich jetzt hängen lassen.



kinder, ich bin echt gerührt, genauso habe ich mir das vorgestellt! also versus: mit einem solchen team kannst du alles schaffen. du steigst einfach ein, wenn du wieder gesund bist. damit ist auch gewährleistet, daß team nord nicht allzuweit hinter team süd zurückfallen wird. halt durch!

btw muckelchen: willkommen im GTeam nord! (ich reiß das jetzt mal so an mich, drauf gesch... ihr wißt schon)

also martin: du hast die geister gerufen? bitteschön! ich freu mich schon auf die gemeinsamen punkteshredderausfahrten!  

*GTeam Nord:

-kingmoe
-kint
-manni
-korat
-muckelchen*

und, freunde: vom südlichen teamgeist schneiden wir uns alle 1 scheibe ab!


----------



## Kint (21. Oktober 2006)

korat schrieb:


> damit ist auch gewährleistet, daß team nord nicht allzuweit hinter team süd zurückfallen wird. halt durch!
> 
> *GTeam Nord:
> 
> ...




RICHTIG....  und sehr gut dass wir komplett sind....  und ehrensache dass da niemand fallngelasen wird...nicht im gt forum... 



versus schrieb:


> das ist ja nett von daggi (das waren ziemlich genau auch sabines worte)



sie wills auch im wohnzimmer von daggi sehn ?  

nun auch von mir nochmal gute besserung, das hört sich wahrlich nicht so toll an....


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Oktober 2006)

Moin!

Mal etwas offtopic, ist einer von euch morgen bei der CTF in Ratzeburg dabei?

Ich werde mit einigen Freunden dort starten, vermutlich die kleine(47 Km) Runde, da wir zusammen fahren wollen und nicht jeder die große Runde packt.

Wäre ja schön, den ein oder anderen kennenzulernen.

Grüsse
Manni


----------



## GT Driver (22. Oktober 2006)

Beim Winterpokal wäre ich dann auch dabei. Komme aus dem schönen Bochum (zwischen Dortmund und Essen) und bin daher eher westlich einzuordnen. Würde mit für das GT Team West zu Verfügung stehen, wenn es Zustande kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (22. Oktober 2006)

korat schrieb:


> btw muckelchen: willkommen im GTeam nord! (ich reiß das jetzt mal so an mich, drauf gesch... ihr wißt schon)
> 
> also martin: du hast die geister gerufen? bitteschön! ich freu mich schon auf die gemeinsamen punkteshredderausfahrten!
> 
> ...



Versus, Kopf hoch und vor allem die Geduld bewahren. Das ist wohl das schwerste an so einer Verletzung... Nicht zu früh wieder angreifen!!! Ich drücke die Daumen, dass am Ende wieder alles an dir bestens und schmerzfrei funktioniert!  

@ GTeam Nord: Super, dass wir das Team zusammen haben! Ich war gerade 3 Tage in MV an der Küste radeln. Ich bin wieder voll auf den Geschmack gekommen, auch, wenn das Wetter mal nicht top ist. Also: Gehen wir´s an!

@Korat: Habe bald wohl ´ne Lampe für dich über (meine Gardena), dann ist´s auch nachts hell genug für uns!


----------



## korat (22. Oktober 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> @Korat: Habe bald wohl ´ne Lampe für dich über (meine Gardena), dann ist´s auch nachts hell genug für uns!



klasse, das erleuchtet meinen pfad! mein wunschgehäuse! nachts durch den wald brausen!
(hast du also ein neues innovatives gehäuse in mv gefunden? eine muschel? leeren hummerschwanz? hühnergott? *gespanntbin*)

@ GTeam Nord: wer übernimmt die anmeldung? ich war noch nie beim winterpokal, aber schau es mir mal an.

ratzeburg kam leider ein klein wenig kurzfristig, ich war schon für die harburger berge verabredet.


----------



## GTdanni (23. Oktober 2006)

So, und seit eben ist der WP eröffnet. 
Zumindest das einschreiben der Teams. 

Ich übernehme GTeam Süd ? (oder wie soll es heißen) 
Mit 
danni
oldman
cleiende 
versus
+??? (den 5. finden wir noch, ist ja nen Monat Zeit) 

Cu danni


----------



## cleiende (23. Oktober 2006)

@GTDanni
Auf geht es, melde das Team an und poste den Namen im Thread.
Dann steigen die Mitfahrer auch ein.

Klick-Klack: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/


----------



## GTdanni (23. Oktober 2006)

Du bist ja schnell. 

Ich wollt eben noch nach dem Link schauen und schon steht alles da.  

Cu danni


----------



## GTdanni (23. Oktober 2006)

So, "GTeam Süd" ist gegründet (dauert evtl. nen paar Minuten bis online) 

Ich bin mal auf Member nr 5 gespannt. 

Cu danni

Los anmelden.    http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/87


----------



## korat (23. Oktober 2006)

ich bin schon drin! das war ja einfach!

"GTeam Nord" ist jetzt ebenfalls am start.
eintragen müßt ihr euch allerdings selbst, hab keinen knopf dafür gefunden. also gebt mir 5, bevor wir noch maulwurfisiert werden!


----------



## kingmoe (24. Oktober 2006)

korat schrieb:


> ich bin schon drin! das war ja einfach!
> 
> "GTeam Nord" ist jetzt ebenfalls am start.
> eintragen müßt ihr euch allerdings selbst, hab keinen knopf dafür gefunden. also gebt mir 5, bevor wir noch maulwurfisiert werden!



LOS! Schalte mich frei


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Oktober 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> LOS! Schalte mich frei



Ja, mich auch!

Wollen wir zumindest mal versuchen, eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt des Team Nord zu organisieren?

Manni


----------



## korat (26. Oktober 2006)

toll, jetzt sind wir fast komplett (kint fehlt noch), und am 6. kann es losgehen.
mal schauen, ob das einem engagierten schlechtwetterdaheimbleiber wie mir etwas bringt... hab es nämlich dringend nötig. bei regen fahre ich aber auf keinen fall! auch nicht, wenn die punkte dafür verdoppelt würden!
da ich nun bald ein nachtsichtgerät (gardena) haben werde, hoffe ich hingegen auf trockene nächte, und die gehen ja im norden irgendwann schon um 16.00 los. winterpokal, eine düstere angelegenheit.

eine komplette team-ausfahrt wäre sicher eine schöne sache, schon wegen der ganzen gts auf einem haufen, aber sowas läßt sich erfahrungsgemäß nur sehr schwer organisieren.
vorschläge?

unbestätigten gerüchten zufolge soll im januar "rock im park" (ein beleibtes singlespeedrennen) in hamburg stattfinden - das wäre zum beispiel eine wunderbare möglichkeit, uns mal alle zu treffen!
(und unser bergfest als team zu feiern)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (27. Oktober 2006)

bin auch fux. wenns ein beleibtes rennen in HH ist bin ich richtig. könnmer gerne machen wennz ihr da lust zu habt ?


----------



## Kint (28. Oktober 2006)

merci. dann kanns ja losgehn.... (gibts hier nen Hände reib smilie ?)

alternativ den hier:


----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2006)

moin männer,

ich bin wieder raus ! ! ! 
mit "säbelhiebnarbe" (heisst echt so), geradem schlüsselbein, etwas titan in mir und der gewissheit, dass ich nie wieder mit motorradfahren anfangen werde.
6 wochen dauert es noch bis zu ernsthaftem sport (zählt krankengymnastik zu alternativen sportarten ;-), aber ich habe mich trotdem heute angemeldet und muss nur noch von chefe danni freigeschaltet werden.


----------



## kingmoe (6. November 2006)

So, nun geht´s los, GTeam Nord liegt knapp aber nicht abgeschlagen hinter GTeam Süd.
Das wird ein heißer Tanz mitten in der kalten Jahreszeit  

Ride on


----------



## GTdanni (6. November 2006)

Dann werd ich mal für die Südstaatler nen Extra Thema aufmachen. 

Die Nordler bitte nachziehen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## korat (6. November 2006)

ich bin begeistert!

allerdings hab ich gleich mist gebaut, ich hab 3 punkte rad eingetragen und dann nichts gefunden, um eine weitere einheit einzutragen, also noch die zwei punkte beim radeln addiert. dann hab ich rausgefunden, daß man doch einen zweiten eintrag machen kann, hatte aber schon geändert, was nur einmalig geht...
so oder so, 5 punkte, ich denke, für heute geht das durch...

es gab da mal einen herbstpokal, da hat ein vollidiot die regeln gemacht, viel durchschaubarer, sag ich euch...

brauchen wir jetzt echt regionalthreads?


----------



## Kint (7. November 2006)

versus schrieb:


> moin männer,
> 
> ich bin wieder raus ! ! !
> mit "säbelhiebnarbe" (heisst echt so), geradem schlüsselbein, etwas titan in mir und der gewissheit, dass ich nie wieder mit motorradfahren anfangen werde.



und wahrscheinlich auch nie wieder starrgabel von gt fahren wirst ???


----------



## versus (7. November 2006)

war das ein angebot, oder wolltest du mir nur die zähne lang machen ;-) ?


----------



## Kint (7. November 2006)

sowohl als auch..... werde wohl kaum nen rotes le in 18 oder 19 finden dass ich fahren werde. ahead zu kurz. eher billig als teuer und minimal zerkratzt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (7. November 2006)

hmmm... was heisst "ahead zu kurz"?


----------



## Kint (7. November 2006)

für ein zwanzig zoll zaskar. natürlich....  195mm ist zu kurz.


----------



## versus (9. November 2006)

wird am 19" auch schon knapp. habe jetzt bei der judy 200mm und bekomme keinen spacer mehr unter den vorbau...
höchstens fürs 18" avalanche. aber seit meinem sturz denke ich verstärkt über sicherheit nach und diese wird durch eine starrgabel nicht gerade verstärkt.


----------



## Kint (9. November 2006)

sehe ich genau umgekehrt. jedenfalls habe ich diese erfahrung gemacht. aber das sicherheitsempfinden ist eben unterschiedlich ausgeprägt....


----------



## GT Driver (10. November 2006)

*Nun gibt es auch ein "GT Team West" beim Winterpokal. Wer Lust hat soll sich bei mir melden und ich werde ihn aufnehmen. Viel Spaß und gute Fahrt.*

Zur Zeit fahre ich regelmässig (4 Tage die Woche) und würde mich freuen wenn sich mir jemmand anschließt. In diesem Sinne.


----------



## Jens-Schorsch (15. November 2006)

GT Driver schrieb:


> *Nun gibt es auch ein "GT Team West" beim Winterpokal. Wer Lust hat soll sich bei mir melden und ich werde ihn aufnehmen. Viel Spaß und gute Fahrt.*


Hmm, komme aus Frankfurt. Nicht Nord, nicht Süd, nicht Ost... West passt am besten. Ich würd da also mitmachen.  

Versuche jeden Tag Rad zufahren, sofern es die Uni zulässt. Meistens komm ich so auf 5-6 mal pro Woche. Hatte letzte Woche ne dicke Erkältung also häng ich leider ein bißchen hinterher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT Driver (17. November 2006)

Ja endlich einer der mit mir fahren will... Du bist Herzlich Willkommen in meinem fiktiven Team. Ich bin am WE sehr oft unterwegs, in der Woche ist bei mir sehr eng, bednigt durch Arbeit und Uni. Auf ein gutes Winterjahr.


----------



## Jens-Schorsch (17. November 2006)

Cool, alles klar!
Nur kein Stress, soll ja schliesslich auch Spaß machen..


----------



## Kruko (21. November 2006)

Schade, habe das ganze nicht richtig mitbekommen. Gestern war die Anmeldefrist leider schon abgelaufen. Vielleicht beim nächsten mal  Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß dabei


----------

